# RP Erläuterungen für Völker/Karrieren



## Pymonte (31. August 2008)

Vorweg sei gesagt: Dieser Thread soll nicht die komplette Warhammer Lore erzählen oder sonst etwas in der Art tun. Die Lore rund ums Warhammer Universum kann man im Lexikanum und auf der Games Workshop Seite studieren. Dieser Text soll vor allem die Handlungsweise und Motive der Karrieren und Völker aufzeigen. Wie man das nun selber in WAR umsetzt ist jedem selber überlassen. Vorschläge und Ergänzungen werden gerne gesehen, Diskussionen sind sehr erwünscht. Der Thread wird nach und nach komplettiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Imperium*

Das Imperium der Menschheit ist eine der fortschrittlichsten Nationen der Alten Welt. Das bezieht sich allerdings nur auf die Entwicklung von Waffen. Denn sowohl der gewaltige Klassenunterschied zwischen Arm und Reich, als auch die Denkweise bezüglich der Handhabung und des Vollzug von Gesetzen schmälert den Eindruck eines aufgeschlossenen und modernen Reiches. Die Straßen der größeren Städte quellen in den niederen Vierteln immer noch über vor Dreck und Abfall weil die Bürger ihren Unrat einfach weiterhin auf die Straße kippen und das, obwohl es meist schon eine Kanalisation gibt. Nur wenige Bürger des Imperiums wissen oder sprechen offen über die Gefahren die ihr Reich von Innen und von Außen bedrohen. Diese Ignoranz wird offen zur Schau gestellt wenn z.B. Hungersnöte das Volk dahinraffen und der Adel dennoch fürstlich speist oder aufgeschlossene Forscher und Denker weiterhin von Hexenjägern und Priestern auf öffentlichen Plätzen hingerichtet werden. Kein Volk ist so widersprüchlich, wie das der Menschen. Einerseits sind sie große Diplomaten und hegen enge Freundschaftsbande und Bündniseide mit den Zwergen und haben guten Umgang mit den Hochelfen, andererseits zeichnet Aberglaube, Rassismus und Kurzsichtigkeit ihren Weg. Aber vielleicht sind es genau diese Fehler die es dem Imperium so lange ermöglicht haben gegen das Chaos aus dem Norden zu bestehen, denn ein weiseres oder ruhigeres Volk wäre vermutlich schon durch die ständigen Attacken der Chaosherolde zerbrochen. Andererseits sind es genau diese Eigenschaften die es dem Chaos erst ermöglicht Zugriff auf die Herzen der Menschheit zu haben. Denn ein Mensch lebt in beständiger Gefahr von dem schmalen Pfad der Rechtschaffenheit in die bodenlose Tiefe der Verdammnis der Chaosgötter zu stürzen. Nichts außer ein wacher und gläubiger Verstand oder die fast totale Unwissenheit schützen die Menschen gegen den großen Feind.
Aber dennoch sind es genau diese verführbaren und fehlbaren Wesen, welche die Macht besitzen diese Welt zu verteidigen und zu beschützen. Und das liegt nicht nur an der Größe ihrer Waffen und der Zahl ihrer Truppen sondern vor allem an der Hoffnung die alle Menschen in sich tragen.
Kein anderes Volk auf dem Planeten setzt so viel Kraft in die Hoffnung, das die Zukunft besser wird. Kein anderes Volk erlaubt sich diese Narretei, doch genau dieses Hoffen und Träumen ermöglicht es den Menschen immer wieder, wenn sie kurz davor sind vernichtet zu werden, sich noch einmal aufzuraffen und weiter zu kämpfen.

_Feuerzauberer_

Der imperiale Feuerzauberer versteht sich auf das Beherrschen des magischen Windes Aqshy. Er beherrscht das manipulieren und herbeirufen von Feuer in allen Formen und Varianten. Doch ist der Pfad der Magie noch recht jung im Imperium und einer der verrufensten.
Die Schule der Magie wurde erst vor ca. 200 Jahren gegründet, nachdem das Imperium seinen ersten großen Sieg gegen das Chaos erreicht hatte. Bis dahin war das Nutzen von Magie verpönt und Zauberkundige wurden meist hingerichtet. Doch nach der großen Schlacht erkannten die Menschen anhand der Magie der Hochelfen, das diese doch nützlich sein kann. Und so gründete der erste menschliche Magier, Volan, die Schule der Magie, nachdem er alles Mögliche über das Zaubern von den Hochelfen gelernt hatte. Dennoch sind die Zauberer auch heute noch ausgestoßene und werden nur in den zivilisiertesten Gegenden des Imperiums akzeptiert. Je weiter man von diesen Orten entfernt ist, desto feindseliger wird das Klima gegenüber dem Magiebegabten. 
Oftmals werden die Zauberer als im Pakt mit dem Chaos gesehen, da die Kraft die sie nutzen tatsächlich vom Chaos selbst abstammt. Daher läuft ein Feuerzauberer auch immer Gefahr in die Verdammnis gestürzt zu werden... mehr noch als jeder normale Mensch. Dennoch leben Zauberer meist nicht in Armut, da ihre besondere Gabe dennoch hoch geschätzt wird. So verdienen sich viele Zauberkundige Geld indem sie Gegenstände magisch verzaubern oder schützen. Andere dienen ähnlich wie Söldner als Kampfmagier in den Armeen. Ein Magier ist im allgemeinen eine große Trumpfkarte.
Ein Mensch kann sich ein Leben lang bemühen und nie die einfachsten Zauber meistern oder sehr schnell große Fortschritte machen. Dies hängt vom Gebrauch der Magie ab und natürlich auch von der Belastbarkeit des Magiers. Denn jeder gewirkte Zauber bedroht das Leben des Zauberers gleichermaßen wie das des Ziels. 
Ein Magier zu sein bedeutet immer mit Misstrauen und Ehrfurcht behandelt zu werden, es bedeutet ein lebenslanges Studium und die Abgeschiedenheit von der Welt. Selten ist dieses Leben erfüllt oder glücklich, da sowohl Liebe als auch Freundschaften unter dem Schatten der Gabe leiden. Aber ein Feuerzauberer zu sein bedeutet auch sehr mächtig und einflussreich zu sein und im ständigen Kampf mit den Mächten des Chaos zu stehen... denn Magier sind sehr empfänglich für das Geflüster des Chaos und schon die kleinste Verfehlung, wie Neid, kann einen in den Untergang stürzen.

_Hexenjäger_

Der Hexenjäger entspringt meist der Unter- oder Mittelschicht der Bevölkerung, nur selten erlebt man wirklich reiche Hexenjäger. Der Grund mag sein, dass das Leben in dieser Karriere sehr hart und anstrengend ist. Ein Hexenjäger handelt aus verschiedensten Motiven. Einerseits kann er Idealist sein und möchte das Imperium vor dem Bösen bewahren, meistens sind es jedoch Menschen die den Drang haben, anderen Menschen Leid zuzufügen. Das Imperium gewährt den Hexenjägern eine recht große Handlungsfreiheit, sie sorgen dafür das der Abschaum, welcher das Imperium bedroht verschwindet, dafür sind sie selbst Legislative, Judikative und Exekutive.
Hexenjäger fackeln nicht lange ehe sie jemanden Anklagen, sie bestrafen das offensichtliche, wie den Mutanten und Ketzer, als auch den versteckten Feind. Ihrer Philosophie zu folge sterben so lange Menschen, egal ob schuldig oder nicht, bis der Feind beseitigt ist. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle wer der Feind ist. Sowohl Rassismus als auch eigene, korrupte Methoden bestimmen wer zum Gegner wird. Viele Hexenjäger sind sehr misstrauisch was Nicht-Menschen angeht. Oft bezichtigen sie sogar ihre offensichtlichen Verbündeten des Paktierens mit dem Feind. Gern greifen sie dabei Zwerge an, wegen ihrer kleineren und stämmigeren Statur oder Elfen wegen ihrer arroganten und dekadenten Ausstrahlung. Aber auch Menschen aus anderen Ländern wie Bretonia oder Kislev sind Opfer ihrer Anschuldigungen. Ganz extreme Hexenjäger trauen sogar nicht einmal mehr den eigenen Landsleuten, wenn diese aus einer anderen Provinz stammen. Andere Hexenjäger bringen besonders häufig Leute auf die Anklagebank, welche einem gewissen Glauben oder Kreis angehören. Auch wenn vor allem Priester und Adlige recht selten gerichtet werden, so sind auch sie nicht sicher vor dem wachsamen Auge der Hexenjäger.
Dennoch ist das Vorgehen der Hexenjäger unumstritten erfolgreich und wird daher toleriert. Wenn genug Feinde vorhanden sind richtet sich die Wut der Hexenjäger gegen diese und die normale Bevölkerung bleibt weitestgehend verschont.
Die Hexenjäger gibt es schon fast seit Anbeginn des Imperiums und ihre Macht ist von Region zu Region unterschiedlich, Mancherorts dürfen sie nach eigenem Ermessen urteilen und richten, in anderen müssen sie sich erst die Erlaubnis eines Gerichts oder des ansässigen Adligen abholen.
Eins ist jedoch sicher, Hexenjäger müssen radikal sein, denn Barmherzigkeit erlaubt dem Feind nur Fuß im Imperium zu fassen.

_Sigmarpriester_

Der Sigmarpriester ist ein Kampfprediger. Er schreitet die vordersten Reihen der Schlacht ab und weckt den Mut und Zorn der Soldaten durch seine Reden und Gebete. Auch selber ist er ein eifriger Kämpfer und wirft sich selbstlos und hingebungsvoll in die Schlacht.
Ein Sigmarpriester kann den göttlichen Zorn seines Patrons Sigmar auf seine Feinde herab beschwören und Verbündete antreiben sich erneut in den Kampf zu stürzen.
Dennoch ist der Pfad des Sigmarpriesters lang und beschwerlich.
Man muss eine lange Initation und viel harte Arbeit über sich ergehen lassen, man entsagt den weltlichen Gütern und verpflichtet sein Leben alleinig seinem Gott, wenn man dann abschließend zum Priester ernannt wird, schert man sich den Kopf und verbrennt seine Haare als Demutsbezeugung zugunsten Sigmars.
Sigmarpriester sind fanatische Verfechter ihres Glaubens und werden ein Leben lang geprüft. Es fängt schon im Imperium selber an. Der vorherrschende Glaube ist zwar der Sigmarkult, dennoch bekennen sich vor allem die nördlichen Land noch zu Ulric dem Wolfsgott. Diese und verschiedene andere Götter im Imperium strapazieren die religiöse Lage im Land immer wieder aufs Neue. Während die kleineren Tempel, wie von Morr, Shallya und Thaal akzeptiert werden, so besteht ein beständiger Kampf zwischen dem Ulrickult und dem Sigmarkult. Auch wenn beide Ansichten die Göttlichkeit Sigmars nicht abstreiten, so versuchen sie doch Gegenseitig ihren eigenen  Patron an die Spitze des Imperiums zu stellen. Diese Ansichten haben schon mehrere Glaubenskriege ausgelöst.
Doch auch innerhalb des Sigmarglaubens gibt es viele Strömungen. Manche sehen Sigmar als Kriegsgott an, andere als barmherzigen und gerechten Beschützer der Menschheit. Der Konsens ist zwar, das er all diese Formen verkörpert, dennoch haben sich viele Subkulte und Sekten aus diesen Richtungen herausgebildet und es gab schon mehrere Schismen bezüglich des wahren Glaubens. Doch von so etwas ist nur der feiste und lasche Klerus betroffen, der lieber Gold zählt, als im Kampf zu stehen. Die Sigmarpriester verabscheuen ihre Glaubensbrüder dafür und befinden ihren Weg als den einzig wahren. Daher kommt es auch öfters zu Konflikten in der Priesterschaft selbst.
Ein Sigmarpriester kämpft mit dem Hammer, der dem Ghal'Marraz des Sigmar nachempfunden ist, und seine Suche nach dem Bösen ist niemals zu Ende. 
Solange der Sigmarpriester lebt, wird er kämpfen!

*****​
*Das Chaos*

Das Reich des Chaos ist verworren, genauso wie seine Anhänger. Seine wahren Ursprünge sind unbekannt, auf jeden Fall hängt das Auftauchen des Chaos mit dem Verschwinden der Alten zusammen und dem Zusammenbruch des Sternentors über dem Nordpol.
Wie die Götter des Chaos nun genau entstanden und was den Warp, das Medium in dem die Dämonen des Chaos leben, korrumpiert hatte ist allerdings nirgendwo aufgezeichnet.
Dennoch weiß man einiges über die großen Fürsten der Verdammnis, die 4 Chaosgötter.
Ihre vielen Namen werden nur selten von den Sterblichen ausgesprochen und sind Vorboten des Bösen. Am häufigsten sind die Götter des großen Chaos-Pantheons wohl bekannt als Khorne, Nurgle, Slaanesh und Tzeentch.
Khorne ist der Gott des Blutes und des Krieges, ein hemmungsloser Schlächter der das Blutvergießen liebt. Sein Reich soll ein See aus dem Blut der Gefallenen, egal ob  Anhänger oder Ungläubiger, sein. Und dort lieht eine gewaltige Ebene aus Schädeln in deren Mitte Khorne auf einem gewaltigen Schädelthron residiert. Sein Körper ist brennend Rot und in eine Messingrüstung eingefasst und sein Durst nach Blut und Gewalt soll unersättlich sein.
Nurgle ist der Gott des Verfalls und der Verwesung, ein aufgequollenes Monster welches seine Gläubiger mit Seuchen und Krankheiten segnet. Von seinen Anhänger wird er liebevoll Väterchen Nurgle genannt, denn er kümmert sich um seine Schäfchen. Allerdings nicht so wie sie es sich wünschen. Wird ein Mensch krank so besteht die Gefahr das er sich vielleicht an Nurgle selbst wendet, auf dass dieser ihn von seinem Leiden befreit. Doch der Herr der Pestilenz schenkt seinem neuen Untertan nur noch mehr Krankheiten. So verwandeln sich die Anhänger Nurgles über die Zeit zu wandelnden Seuchenleichen, unfähig zu sterben, aber auch nicht in der Lage zu leben. Nurgle ist der Feind von Tzeentch. Denn während Nurgle die Welt nach und in den sicheren Tod treibt, braucht Tzeentch seine Anhänger lebend.
Slaanesh ist der Gott der Lasterhaftigkeit und der Sünde, als jüngster Gott des Chaos ist er als auch als der Prinz der Chaosgötter bekannt. Er sieht atemberaubend aus, hermaphrodit und unwiderstehlich. Ihn anzusehen ist schmerzhaft schön und lässt eine verstörende Leere zurück. Slaanesh verfällt man sehr leicht, denn viele Menschen frönen Lastern und Süchten die sie befriedigen müssen. Mit der Zeit wird das Verlangen immer größer, die Stillung des Bedürfnisses immer schwerer. Wenn man sich dazu entscheidet es maßlos zu übertreiben wandelt man auf den Pfaden Slaaneshs. Er gewährt einem neue Quellen der Befriedigung und neue Süchte. Doch dafür muss der Anhänger immer mehr seine Seele aufgeben um diese zu befriedigen. Gegen Ende helfen nur noch schmerzhafte und extremste Stimulanzien um den Dienern des Slaaneshs Befriedigung zu geben. Slaanesh ist der Konkurrent von Khorne, denn während der Schlächter alles in einem Blutrausch hinwegfegen möchte und immer mehr töten muss, steht bei Slaanesh die langsame und möglichste qualvolle Hinrichtung des Gegners an erster Stelle. Der Kampf ist ein Intermezzo aus Lust und Schmerz und das genießt der Diener des Chaosprinzen.
Tzeentch zu guterletzt ist der Architekt des Schicksals, der Wandler der Wege und große Manipulator. Er fängt seine Opfer in einem Netz aus Intrigen und Manipulationen. Er quält sie auf die grausamste Art in dem er sie auf kryptische Pfade des Schicksals schickt und sie immer mehr ins Unglück stürzt. Dabei verfolgt Tzeentch kein Ziel, er intrigiert um des intrigierens Willen. Ein Anhänger des Tzeentch wird man auf vielen Wegen. Man kann Wissen und Macht suchen, vom Mutator selbst gezeichnet sein oder sich in seinem Netz der Intrigen verfangen. Bis zum Schluss glauben die meisten Anhänger Tzeentchs das sie einen freien Willen haben, bis sie schließlich vor ihm stehen und er sie auslacht. Er soll die Form eines Raben haben und sein Gefieder soll sich ständig farblich wandeln. 
Jeder Chaosgott verfolgt seine eigenen Ziele und sie streiten sich mindestens genauso oft untereinander wie sie gegen die Sterblichen vorgehen.
Jeder Chaosgott hat einen Stab aus Dämonen und Sterblichen die ihm dienen. Die niedrigen Dämonen sind meist einfach nur Ableger des Willens ihres Meisters, während die großen Wesenheiten sehr wohl auch eigenständig sein können und ihrem Meister dienen um selber an Macht zu kommen. Die Menschen streben meist nach Zielen die normalerweise unerreichbar sind, wie strahlende Schönheit oder Unsterblichkeit. Doch für das Opfer ihrer Seele wird ihnen vielleicht die Chance auf die Erfüllung ihrer Ziele gewährt. Egal was auch passiert... die Chaosgötter gewinnen am Ende immer!

_Auserkorener_

Die Auserkorenen sind Menschen die sich in den Dienst eines Chaosgottes stellen, sie streben immer nach Macht und ihr größtes Ziel ist wohl das Erreichen des Dämonenstandes. Denn dies ist die einzige Möglichkeit für einen auserkorenen Champion seine Ziele zu erreichen, ansonsten warten nur Tod oder die Mutation in eine Chaosbrut auf ihn. 
Die Auserkorenen des Tzeentch sind, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen, keine hirnlosen Schlächter. Sie streben nach Macht und Unsterblichkeit und dies erreichen sie nur indem sie die Gunst ihres Gottes auf sieh ziehen. Dies kann auf verschiedene Weise geschehen, Siege in der Schlacht gehören dazu, doch als Anhänger Tzeentch ist List und Intrige mindestens genauso wichtig. Ein Auserkorener ist ein großer Feldherr, kluger Taktiker oder geschickter Krieger, er lebt um seinem Gott zu dienen. Und daher sind ihm auch alle anderen Auserkorenen im Weg. Es gibt ständig Kämpfe untereinander um die Vorherrschaft und die Gunst ihres Gottes. Ein Auserkorener des Tzeentch muss außerdem auf den gewunden Pfaden seines Gottes wandeln. Auf diesen wird er Mutationen jeder Art erhalten von körperlichen bis hin zu mentalen, Rüstungsteile und Waffen sowie tiefere Einsichten über das wahre Gefüge der Welt. Viele Chaosauserkorene neigen daher zu Überheblichkeit und Arroganz, aber auch zu totaler Paranoia. Denn selbst die eigenen Schlachtbrüder warten nur wie Schakale darauf das man ein Fehler macht. Im Endeffekt weiß wohl nur Tzeentch was genau das Ziel von jedem seiner Diener ist... und die meisten werden sicherlich nicht das erhalten was sie wollen. Doch solange es Gier und Neid gibt wird auch der Wandler der Wege neue Spielzeuge für seine Intrigen finden. 

_Chaosbarbar_

Der Chaosbarbar ist ein außergewöhnlicher Krieger. Gesegnet von seinem Gott Tzeentch hat er die Gabe seinen Arm in jeder erdenklichen Form zu mutieren. Meistens stammen diese Krieger aus dem Norden, nahe der Chaoswüste, und sind wirklich nichts weiter als primitive Barbaren die ihren Chaos Patron anbeten. Doch wenn die Zeit des Krieges beginnt sind sie die Hauptressource der Armee, billig, widerstandsfähig und stark. Einige besondere Individuen unter ihnen werden mit Mutationen gesegnet. Doch der Preis dafür ist hoch, denn Tzeentch verlangt für jede Gabe einen Teil der Seele.
Doch auch die Menschen des Südens sind nicht frei vom Einfluss des Chaos. Oft werden Mutanten geboren, die dann früh verstoßen werden und mit etwas Glück in den Wäldern aufwachsen. Sehr selten behält eine Familie auch ihr vom Chaos gezeichnetes Kind und zieht es heimlich auf. Diese Mutanten verspüren mit der Zeit den Ruf des Chaos und flüchten sich in die Wildnis. Irgendwo rotten sie sich dann zusammen und folgen dem Pfad ihres finsteren Herren in die Schlacht. Sie treibt vor allem die Rache und die Wut, doch genauso natürlich das Verlangen sich vor seinem neuen Meister zu beweisen. Denn wie bei allen Kriegern des Chaos zählt nur derjenige etwas, der den Blick seines Meisters auf sich ziehen kann.
Die schändlichste Form des Chaosbarbaren stammt aber nicht von den Mutanten oder Norsen ab, sondern entstammt direkt dem Schoß des Imperiums. Bürger die auf ihrer Suche nach Wissen verbotene Wege einschlagen, Ketzer die Macht wollen und Verräter die alles an sich reißen. Diese Menschen sitzen in allen Klassen und sind meist unbekannt, bis sie die ersten Mutationen erhalten. Wenn sie enttarnt werden ist es meistens schon zu spät, denn ihr Verrat wurde dann schon begangen, die Mutation war die Belohnung für den Frevel! 

_Magus_

Ein Magus des Tzeentch zu sein, bedeutet ein Leben lang der Diener, aber auch Meister von Dämonen zu sein. Gesegnet durch Tzeentch selber ist man in der Lage schwarze Magie zu nutzen und seine Gegner auf grausamste und schmerzhafteste Art und Weise hinzurichten. Außerdem führt man genug Willen und Energie mit sich um niedere Dämonen beschwören zu können. Doch der Pfad des Magus ist selten ruhmreich. Meist ist er nur der Gehilfe oder Diener eines Chaos Champions, er beschwört die Dämonen und sorgt für ein ausreichend schwarzmagisches Verhältnis das die Wesenheiten auch existieren können. Selten ist ein Magus selber Anführer einer Armee, öfter geschieht es, das die Magi zwar einem Auserkorenen oder Barbaren dienen, aber selber die wahren Drahtzieher sind. Sie sind intrigant, verschlagen und überaus von sich selber eingenommen. Meist sieht ihnen Tzeentch wohlwollend entgegen, aber er bestraft jede Nachlässigkeit unbarmherzig und schnell. Ein Magus dient auch öfter mal als Sprachrohr für Tzeentch selber und ist damit äußert wichtig für die Armeen des Chaos. Er verfügt meist den Willen seines Meisters und führt ihn unweigerlich aus. Die meisten Champions des Chaos wurden schon von ihrem Magus gestürzt, als dieser bemerkte, dass der Auserkorene nicht mehr seinen Anweisungen gehorchte oder gegen die Befehle Tzeentch höchstselbst verstieß. Ein Magus befindet sich immer im Ränkespiel, er intrigiert gegen alles und jeden und nur er selber steht an erster Stelle... nach Tzeentch.
Viele Menschen die den Weg des Magus einschlagen, haben sich vorher mit der Magie beschäftigt, mussten aber nicht unweigerlich selber Zauberer sein. In vielen keimt der Wunsch auf, selber die Winde der Magie beherrschen zu können. Hier bietet Tzeentch seine Kräfte an, eine lebenslange Treue gegen große magische Macht. Andere Menschen suchen verbotenes Wissen oder studieren es unwissentlich und geraten so in die Fänge des Rabengottes. Es gibt auch Magiebegabten, die aus Neid über mächtigere Zauberer, sich zu Tzeentch wenden. Doch ein mächtiger Magus zu werden ist dennoch äußert schwer und man wandert immer auf dem schmalen Grat zwischen gewaltiger Macht und der ewigen Vernichtung.

_Zelot_

Der Zelot ist der fanatische und hingebungsvolle Prediger der Lehren des großen Mutators. Er achtet immer darauf das der Willen des Gottes sofort und so präzise wie möglich ausgeführt wird... wobei Tzeentchs Botschaften meist sehr viel Interpretations-Freiräume lassen. Die Zeloten haben die Macht, das Mal ihres Herren zu verteilen und somit ihre Verbündeten zu stärken und ihre Feinde zu schwächen. Diese Gabe gewährt den Zeloten gleichsam die Aufmerksamkeit ihres Meisters als auch seine Gunst. Dennoch sollte kein Zelot das Mal des Tzeentch an Unwürdige weitergeben, denn dann wäre sowohl der Nutzen des Mals verfehlt, als auch das Leben des Zeloten verwirkt. Während alle anderen Diener Tzeentchs gegeneinander arbeiten um den größtmöglichen persönlichen Vorteil zu erhalten, ist der Zelot allein an der Ausführung des Willens des Rabengotts interessiert. Es gibt für diesen Fanatiker keine größere Belohnung, als dass die Pläne seines Meister aufgehen und die Ungläubigen gerichtet werden.
Wie Missionare laufen sie durch die Reihen der Armeen des Chaos und verkünden ihre inferanalischen Weisheiten, willensschwache Menschen werden dadurch bewegt die Seite zu wechseln und selbst die Willensstarken schwanken in ihrer Zuversicht.
Falls die Zeloten Zweifler und Umstürzler in den eigenen Reihen erkennen, werden diese gnadenlos gerichtet und Tzeentch geopfert, auf das diese verlorenen Seelen in der Seelenschmiede weiter verzehrt werden und so doch noch der Macht des Schicksalsarchitekten dienen. Einem Zeloten gegenüber zu stehen, bedeutet einem Kreuzfeuer aus Predigten, bohrenden Glaubensfragen und Verfehlungsbezichtigungen ausgeliefert zu sein, das unerbittlich ist und erst endet, wenn der Zelot zufrieden mit den Antworten ist; der Betroffene wegen seines mangelnden Glaubens vernichtet wurde oder es dringendere Aufgaben gibt... und es gibt selten etwas wichtigeres als unfähige Schwächlinge in den Diensten Tzeentchs aufzuspüren. Nicht viele Menschen können den Pfad eines Zeloten beschreiten. Manche entdecken ihn für sich, wenn sie in den anderen Karrieren erfolglos bleiben, Andere waren vielleicht schon fanatische Priester, die allerdings durch Intrigen Tzeentchs korrumpiert wurden und so die Seiten wechselten. Manch anderer Mensch stieß vielleicht auf die verbotenen Lehren des Chaos und bemerkte die paradoxe und wahnsinnige Wahrheit hinter ihnen. Nun verspürt er das Bedürfnis den restlichen Menschen zu helfen, indem er ihnen diese kranken Katechismen rezitiert und die Verstand zersetzenden Worte in der Bevölkerung ausstreut. Dabei wird er allerdings nur auf Hass und Unverständnis stoßen und sich somit von dem schwachen, dummen und verblendeten Imperium abwenden. Danach wird er seinem Meister voll und ganz zu Diensten sein ... als Zelot und Bote des Gottes Tzeentch.

Quellen:
* http://www.war-europe.com/#?lang=de
* http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite
* http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/index.shtm
* Bücher, Armeebrücher, Regelbuch und WhiteDwarfs von Wahrammer Fantasy (Edition5-7) Alle Rechte bei Games Workshop


----------



## Pymonte (31. August 2008)

*Die Zwerge*

In den Gebirgen der Alten Welt leben die Dawi, auch Zwerge genannt. Sie bewohnen die Berge und bauen ihr Festungen in das Fleisch der Welt. Eine Zwergenfestung ist ein imposantes, massives Bauwerk, das so gut wie uneinnehmbar ist. Sie dient den Zwergen aber nicht nur als Schutz- und Heimstätte, sondern auch als Handelsplatz und alle Zwergenfesten haben Minen. Durch diese Minen können die Zwerge die Schätze des Berges fördern, denn nichts lieben Zwerge mehr, als Stein und Metall zu verarbeiten. Durch ihre Handwerkskunst sind die Zwerge reich geworden und die zwergischen Waffen und Rüstungen sind mächtig und sehr begehrt. Vielen Zwergen ist es in die Wiege gelegt Metalle zu bearbeiten und Stein zu formen. Andere sind geborene Krieger oder Schürfer. Doch in einem Punkt gleichen sich die Zwerge, sie sind alle hart wie Granit und lieben Gold abgöttisch. Ein Zwerg ist widerstandsfähiger als ein Mensch gegenüber Wetter, Krankheit und  Magie und das lassen sie die 'junge Rasse' auch gern spüren. Sie lieben es, harten und unwirtlichen Bedingungen ausgesetzt zu sein, genauso wie sie dem Alkohol sehr zugetan sind. Der Bart oder besser gesagt die Länge und Verzierung des Bartes gibt den Stand eines Zwerges wieder,  ein jeder Zwerg ist sehr Stolz auf seinen Bart und den Bart eines Zwerges zu stutzen kommt einer Kriegserklärung gleich.
Zwerge werden viel Älter als ein Mensch, manche bis 500 Jahre. Daher perfektionieren sie ihr Handwerk, egal ob es das Schmieden von Waffen und Rüstungen ist oder das Jagen der Skaven und Orks. Denn die Zwerge sind ein stolzes Volk, stolz auf ihr können und auf das was sie erreicht haben. Doch ihre Blütezeit ist vorbei. Die Skaven und Orks erobern die Minen und Tunnel der Zwergenreiche, ganze Zwergenfestungen stehen schon leer oder sind besetzt. Das Volk der Zwerge schwindet und so ist es nicht verwunderlich das viele Zwerge misstrauisch und schweigsam gegenüber Fremden geworden sind. Sie hüten ihr Wissen, wie ihre Sprache Khazalid oder die Handwerkskunst des Runenschmiedens, eifersüchtig und mischen sich selten in die Angelegenheiten anderer ein.
Ihre Abschottung mag viele Gründe haben, vor allem aber sind Zwerge ein sehr treues Volk. Sie schätzen Eide und Versprechen wesentlich höher ein, als es die Menschen tun. Ein Eidbruch ist eine gewaltige Schande für einen Zwerg und solche Eidbrecher begeben sich meist auf den Pfad des Slayer. Viele Menschen jedoch haben schon Eide und Verträge mit Zwergen gebrochen und solch ein gebrochener Eid führt zum Groll. Ein Groll wird wegen vielen Taten ausgesprochen. Die meisten Grolle sind wegen kleiner Dinge, wie nicht bezahlte Ware. Solch ein Groll kann schnell getilgt werden durch einen Ausgleich. Anderseits ist dies in der Zwergenpolitik nicht so einfach, denn meist hegt auch die Gegenseite einen Groll wegen dieser Tat, sodass manchmal Clans generationenlang zerstritten sind, wegen nichts weiter als vielleicht einem kaputten Holzschild oder einer nicht bezahlten Bierzeche. Die größeren Grolle sind schon aufwendiger zu bereinigen. Die meisten von ihnen fordern das Blut ihrer Gegner, wie ein Groll gegen Banditen oder Orks. Vor allem die Orks haben den Groll der Zwerge auf sich gezogen, denn die Grobi, so wie Zwerge die Grünhäute nennen, plünderten schon einige Zwergenfesten. Der bekannteste und größte Groll besteht jedoch wegen dem Krieg des Bartes zwischen Zwergen und Elfen. Niemand weiß mehr genau warum dieser Krieg ausbrach, doch die Zwerge geben den Elfen die Schuld und umgekehrt. Ein Zwerg verabscheut die Elfen und wo immer diese beiden Völker aufeinander treffen bricht Streit aus. Kein Zwerg traut einem Elf und dieser Groll kann nicht mehr bereinigt werden.
Durch ihre Jahrhunderte lang gehegten Grolle schwinden die Kontakte zwischen den anderen Völkern und den Dawi. Dennoch gilt für die Zwerge auch heute noch der Pakt den sie mit dem Menschen Sigmar geschlossen hatten und somit wird dem Imperium immer Hilfe von der Seite der Zwerge zur Verfügung stehen.


_Eisenbrecher_

Die starrsinnigen Eisenbrecher sind die Elite der zwerigschen Wache. Ihre Aufgabe ist es die Stollen der Zwergenfestung zu sichern und von lästigem Abschaum wie Goblins und Skaven zu befreien. Ihre Aufgabe führt diese Dawi oft in die verlassensten und tiefsten Tunnel in den Minen. Doch sie ihre Gromrilrüstungen sind stark und ihre Schilde breit. Mit Hämmern und Äxten bewaffnet führen sie einen ständigen und nie endenden Kampf. Ein Eisenbrecher ist ein stolzer Krieger, denn seine Aufgabe ist wichtig und kann nur von den besten und härtesten Zwergen ausgeführt werden. Doch ihre Arbeit in den dunklen und einsamen Stollen hat sie schweigsam und mürrisch werden lassen. Sie reden sehr selten zu anderen Eisenbrechern und noch seltener zu anderen Zwergen oder gar den anderen Völkern.
In ihrer Arbeit als Tunnelwache brauchen sie selten Lichtquellen, denn die Augen der Zwerge sind sehr gut im dunklen und ihr Orientierungssinn innerhalb der Mauern ihres Reiches ist unübertroffen. Außerhalb der Berge jedoch haben Zwerge, und vor allem die Bergarbeiter und Eisenbrecher, oft Probleme sich zu orientieren oder werden schnell durch das grelle Licht der Sonne geblendet.
Durch ihren ewigen Kampf haben die Eisenbrecher viele Kriegstechniken gelernt gegen die Orks und Goblins, aber auch gegen die tückischen Skaven. Man erwartet immer von einem Zwerg das er verschlossen ist, wenn es um Geheimnisse seines Volkes geht, doch die Zwerge wissen viel was ihre Feinde anbetrifft und sie auch lange nicht so ignorant wie Menschen.
Die Dawi sind schlau und stoisch wenn es um die Bekämpfung des Feindes geht und nicht selten erschlägt ein Eisenbrecher Gegner in einer 10 zu 1 Übermacht bevor er von seinen Feinden getötet wird. Ein Eisenbrecher ist mindestens so hart wie die Rüstung die er trägt und sein Starrsinn ist unüberwindlich.

_Maschinist_

Die Maschinistengilde der Zwerge ist der größte Stolz den diese Rasse hat. Sie hat die aberwitzigsten Waffen und Techniken hervorgebracht. Durch sie können die Zwerge in Gyrokoptern fliegen, mit Dampfschiffen das Wasser überqueren oder mit Waffen wie der Orgelkanone einen tödlichen Feuersturm auf ihre Feinde entfesseln. Doch die meisten Erfindungen gehen mit ihren Entwicklern unter. Zwerge sind Neuem gegenüber nicht sehr aufgeschlossen und bevor eine Erfindung akzeptiert ist, wird sie sehr lange geprüft. Auch bewahren alle Maschinisten ihre Geheimnisse für sich &#8211; Techniken und Baupläne werden nur selten weitergegeben. Andere Erfindungen sind noch unfertig und explodieren vielleicht bei einer Probe und reißen so den Maschinisten mit in den Tod. Solche Erfindungen werden meist nicht mehr angerührt, egal wie groß ihr Potential ist. Man vermutet das in den Gildenhäusern der Zwergenmaschinisten die Konstruktionspläne zu den größten und besten Maschinen der Alten Welt liegen, doch es gibt niemanden der sie konstruiert oder vollendet, da sie einfach als zu gefährlich eingestuft werden.
Ein Maschinist entwickelt in seiner Karriere viele verschiedene Wege seine Werke zu verschlüsseln und zu verstecken ... manche so gut, dass der Erfinder sie unter Umständen selber nicht mehr finden kann. Dennoch gehen sie mit größter Sorgfalt ans Werk und beziehen sehr viele Faktoren in ihre Arbeiten mit ein. Wo die Menschen des Imperiums wild rumexperimentieren, sind die Zwerge mit Berechnungen von Ballistik und äußeren Faktoren beschäftigt. Aus diesem Grund haben auch die meisten Zwergenwaffen nur sehr selten Fehlfunktionen, denn sie wurden mit der typischen zwergischen Sorgfalt gebaut, wie alles andere was ein Zwerg jemals zustande bringt. Maschinisten hüten ihre Erfindungen und jeder der sie darauf anspricht wird mit äußerstem Misstrauen behandelt. Ansonsten sind sie aber noch recht normal, manchmal wirken sie vielleicht etwas verwirrt oder verzettelt, sie sind jedoch nicht so eigenbrötlerisch wie die Eisenbrecher oder so mürrisch wie ein Slayer. Ein Maschinist ist ein großer Verbündeter, denn er kann viele Dinge, doch am meisten kann er seine Feinde in einem tödlichen Hagel aus Blei zu Boden gehen lassen.

_Runenpriester_

Die Runen der Dawi sind etwas ganz besonderes in der Welt. Die Zwerge beziehen aus den Runen ihre magische Kraft, denn die Winde der Magie sind für sie zu unstet und gefährlich. Die Kraft der Runen liegt dabei im Anwendungsgebiet. Es gibt Runen für Waffen, Rüstungen und Kriegsmaschinen, spezielle Schriftrunen und Runen für die Festungsmauern.
Ein Runenpriester kann, ähnlich wie ein Runenschmied, die Macht der Runen nutzen. Während die Runenschmiede aber die Runen in ihre Gegenstände eintragen und sie somit mächtiger machen, beschwört der Runenpriester seine Macht durch Worte, Gesten und natürlich der Schrift. Die Runen des Priesters haben vor allem direkte Auswirkungen auf Freund und Feind, sind jedoch nicht so lange haltbar wie eine geschmiedete Rune.
Verglichen mit der magischen Macht eines Erzmagiers ist die Runenmagie vielleicht schwach, aber ihrer Beständigkeit, Sicherheit und Widerstandskraft ist nichts entgegenzusetzen. Die Runenpriester verschreiben sich meistens der Göttin Vallaya, der Hüterin des Wissens der Zwerge. Aber genauso bieten die Runen Grimnirs, des obersten Gottes der Zwerge, viel Macht und Schutz.
Allerdings ist ein Runenpriester nicht mit einem Sigmarpriester gleich zusetzen, denn er nutzt nicht die Macht des Gebets für sein Wirken. Auch sind die Aufgaben unterschiedlich. Während ein Sigmarpriester vor allem die Menschen mit Predigten anspornt, hüten die Runenpriester das Wissen ihres Volkes. Meist kennen sie alle Grolle des Clans und alle gemachten Eide, sie wahren die Chronik ihrer Mitzwerge und stehen den Thains oder Königen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Zwergenpriester leben auch nicht unbedingt enthaltsam oder asketisch, vielmehr frönen sie den Gaben und Aufgaben ihres zwergischen Blutes mit voller Inbrunst. Manche Runenpriester sind schweigsam, andere wiederum recht aufgeschlossen. Doch wie alle Dawi wird auch ein Runenpriester niemals weichen oder aufgeben. Er wird seine Kameraden unterstützen bis seine Feinde besiegt sind oder alles verloren ist.

*****​
*Orks und Goblins*

Die wilden und brutalen Grünhäute terrorisieren die Welt schon seit geraumer Zeit. Dafür brauchen sie keinen Anlass, der Kampf und das Blutvergießen allein ist Grund genug in den Krieg zu ziehen. Vornehmlich kämpfen sie gegen andere Völker, aber wenn es gerade keine Gegner gibt, dann bekämpfen sich Orks auch gegenseitig. Orks vermehren sich sehr schnell, am schnellsten wohl, wenn die Kämpfe am härtesten sind. Dabei weiß niemand genau wie sie das anstellen, des es gibt keine weiblichen Orks. Man vermutet das sie vielleicht ähnlich wie Pilze einfach aus dem Boden sprießen, wer ein Orklager gesehen hat, wird dem sicherlich zustimmen. Die Hütten sind aus nichts weiter als Holz, Dreck und andere 'Zutaten' hergestellt. Überall befinden sich Schlammtümpel und die Flora der Umgebung hat ist meist ungewöhnlich pilzreich verändert. Wahrlich, die Orks sind nicht wirklich zivilisiert. Aber ihre barbarische Kraft und ihr Instinkt mach sie dennoch zu gefährlichen Kämpfern. Sie tragen große Waffen, sogenannte Spaltaz, und brachiale Rüstungen, welche aus allen möglichen fremden Rüstungsteilen gezimmert sind. Ihre Haut ist dick und ledrig, meist grün bis schwarz. Aus ihren großen Unterkiefern wuchern große Hauer, ihre Nase ist platt und ihre Stirn ist klein. Auch wenn die Orks nicht die Klügsten sind, so beherrschen alle Grünhäute eine rudimentäre Sprache -- Orks verlassen sich jedoch mehr auf Grunzen und handfestere Aktionen um ihre Anweisungen weiterzugeben. Ein Ork überragt einen Menschen trotz gebeugter Haltung um mindestens einen Kopf und seine knielangen, affenähnliche Arme haben Muskeln wie Stahlseile. Alles im Leben eines Orks dreht sich um den Kampf. Die Anführer werden durch einen Kampf ermittelt, der stärkste und größte Ork ist auch gleichzeitig der Boss der ganzen Rotte oder sogar der Armee.
Passend zu ihrem Verhalten und ihren Vorlieben haben Orks auch ihre Reittiere gewählt: große, borstige und gemeine Wildschweine. Quiekend und schreiend preschen diese lebenden Rammböcke mit ihren Reitern auf die Gegner zu und treiben ihre großen Hauer in alles, was nicht schnell genug laufen kann. Man vermutet, das Orks die Wildschweine daher so sehr lieben, weil sie genauso widerborstig, störrisch und wild sind wie ihre Reiter.
Der krasse Gegensatz zu den großen, brutalen und dummen Orks sind die kleinen, schmächtigen Goblins. Auch sie haben grüne Haut, meist ist diese jedoch viel dünner und heller als die ihrer großen Verwandten. Sie haben große, fledermausartige Ohren, eine große Nase und einen verschlagenen heimtückischen Intellekt. Goblinhände sind recht groß und eignen sich gut zum würgen. Wo die Orks einfach wie wild auf den Gegner stürmen, nutzen Goblins meist Hinterhalte um die Feinde zu erledigen. Daher reiten sie auch Wölfe, denn sie sind bösartig und gefährlich für ihre Gegner, dabei schnell. Und zur Not kämpfen sie auch ohne den Reiter und halten so den Feind auf, wenn der Goblin auf der Flucht ist. Denn die kleinen Grünhäute sind feige. Und dafür werden sie von den Orks verachtet. Sie trauen sich nur in großer Überzahl auf den Gegner. Einzeln kämpfen sie eigentlich nur wenn der Gegner abgelenkt, betäubt, schwer verletzt oder alles drei zusammen ist. Doch die Goblins sind dennoch wichtig für die Orks, sie können den schwerfälligen Orks helfen Taktiken zu entwickeln, decken ihren Rücken und erledigen so gut wie alle niederen Arbeiten. Es gibt weniger, was niedriger als ein Goblin ist... Snotlinge gehören dazu. Diese noch kleineren und schwächeren Wesen sind vielleicht die Vorform der Orks und Goblins, vielleicht auch eine eigene Art. Allerdings sind sie viel zu klein und schwach um wirklich wichtig in der Orkokratie zu sein. Sie sind das letzte in der Hackordnung der Grünhäute und enden meist als Speise für ihre größeren Verwandten. Allgemein sind Orks nicht sehr zimperlich, wenn es um das Verspeisen von Artgenossen geht, das rührt wohl vor allem daher, dass Orks und Goblins sehr gerne untereinander Streiten. Diese Stänkerei zerrüttet den Kampfverband und kann nur durch den nächsthöheren Ork, meist einem Boss, beendet werden in dem er die anderen Orks niederbrüllt und mächtig viele Kopfnüsse austeilt. Aber wenn die Orks und Goblins einen Gegner haben richtet sich ihre ganze Wut und Kraft gegen diesen. Würden die Orks nicht untereinander Streiten und Kämpfen und würden sich die vielen einzelnen Clans und Rotten zusammenschließen würde wohl ein grüner Strom entstehen, der alles hinwegfegt. Zum Glück ist es bisher keinem WAAAGH Boss gelungen so viele Orks zu verbünden, denn ab einer bestimmten Größe zerstreiten sich die Orks untereinander und die Armee zerfällt. Dennoch hat so ein Ork-WAAAGH die Macht viel Verwüstung und Zerstörung anzurichten. 

_Schamane_

Schamanen bilden die spirituelle Brücke zu den Orkgöttern Gork und Mork. Sie versetzen sich mit Pilzgebräu und Spinnengift in Trance und empfangen so manchmal die Befehle ihrer Götter... aufjedenfall glauben Orks und Goblins das. So gibt der Schamane Angriffspläne, Omen und Weissagungen an die Orks weiter. Doch ein Schamane hat viel mehr Macht. Er kann Magie wirken, eine Magie die ganz anders ist als die schwarze, weiße oder elementare Magie. Denn sie bezieht ihre Kraft aus den Grünhäuten selbst. Jeder Ork, jeder Goblin in der Armee erzeugt psychische Wut oder auch WAAAGH-Energie genannt. Diese kann der Goblin Schamane anzapfen und in zerstörerische Zauber umwandeln. Dabei läuft er allerdings sehr große Gefahr das nicht nur seinem Gegner sondern auch ihm selber der Kopf explodiert. Je mächtiger und größer ein WAAAGH ist, je härter die Feinde der Grünhäute sind und je länger der Kampf dauert, desto mehr und schneller wird diese Energie generiert. Die anderen Orks und Goblins spüren sie einfach als infernalischen Kampfrausch, der Goblinschamane sieht sie aber als rote, sprühende Kraft die die Grünhäute umgibt. Allerdings stellen die Schamanen keine direkte Verbindung zwischen der roten WAAAGH-Energie her und dem wirken ihrer Zauber. Der Schamane kann sie intuitiv wirken und für ihn ist es die Kraft seiner Götter. Durch ihre Macht sind die Schamanen sehr hoch angesehen und gefürchtet von den meisten anderen Grünhäuten... wobei ein Ork niemals Furcht gegenüber einem Goblin zeigen würde. Sie haben meist die Stellung als persönlicher Berater des WAAAGH- oder GARGH-Bosses intus und genießen ihre Macht. Sie schubsen die anderen Goblins herum und haben meist die Freiheit fernab des Kampfgeschehens zu leben. Doch sollte eine ihrer Prophezeiungen nicht eintreten oder etwas am Plan des Goblinschamanen schieflaufen, ist sein Leben meist verwirkt. 
Die Goblinschamanen sind meist genauso gerissen und hinterhältig wie der Rest ihrer Rasse, dennoch sind sie auch überheblich, andererseits sehr ängstlich. Ihre Angst ist aber mehr als berechtigt, denn die Gabe ihrer Magie ist ein großer Fluch und auch wenn er Luxus mitbringt, so ist der Goblinschamane doch immer dem Willen des WAAAGH-Bosses unterworfen und muss machen was dieser will. Das Leben eines Goblinschamanen ist ständig auf Messers Schneide. Doch mit der seiner Gerissenheit und Heimtücke schafft es ein Goblinschamane gut seine Gegner zu vernichten und dennoch sicher und gut zu leben.

_Schwarzork_

Orks sind harte, primitive und brutale Kreaturen. Doch nichts ist gefährlicher als ein Schwarzork.
Ihre dunkle, fast schwarze Haut ist zäh und dick, sie sind meist größer als ein normaler Ork, stärker als ihre meisten Konkurrenten und für einen Ork echt humorlos. In ihrer Nähe traut sich keine Grünhaut zu stänkern und nur die wenigsten fordern ein Schwarzork zum Kampf heraus. Und meist sind es dann doch nur andere Schwarzorks die den Kampf überleben. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass fast alle Bosse, GARGH und WAAAGH-Bosse Schwarzorks sind. Sie sind die geborenen, orkischen Anführer und im Gegensatz zu ihren Brüdern sogar etwas intelligent und wenigstens ein bisschen geduldig.
Es ist bisher noch nicht genau geklärt wie die Schwarzorks entstehen. Manche scheinen normale Orks gewesen zu sein, die durch besonders viele Kämpfe und Schlachten zu dem geworden sind, was sie nun darstellen. Denn ein Orks wächst sein Leben lang und seine Haut wird vernarbt und dick. Andere waren besonders kannibalisch veranlagt und durch das verspeisen von Herz und Hirn (und meist auch dem Rest des Körpers) ihrer unterlegenen Kontrahenten wandelte sich ihr Körper und wurde hart, dunkel und ihr Geist wurde noch brutaler.
Doch die bekanntesten und häufigsten Schwarzorks sind die der Chaoszwerge. Die Chaoszwerge erschufen diese noch vor der Gründung des Imperiums um sie als Soldaten und Sklaventreiber einzusetzen. Doch die Schwarzorks richteten sich gegen ihre Herren und stürzten Zharr Nagrund, die Hauptstadt der Chaoszwerge, in den Krieg. Nur über lange, verbitterte Kämpfe wurden die meisten Orks verstreut und vertrieben. Einige blieben bei den Chaoszwergen, andere flohen nach Osten, Westen und Süden. Dort fanden sie die anderen Orkstämme und übernahmen schnell die Führerschaft.
Wichtig ist nur eins, die Schwarzorks sind gefährlich und hart. Sie dulden keine Unordnung in ihren Reihen und jeder Gegner der sich in ihren Weg stellt wird vernichtet. Es gibt für die Schwarzorks viel zu erobern und solange er nicht im Kampf fällt, wird er weiter in den Krieg ziehen. Er wird ständig neue Gegner suchen und immer nach größerer Macht streben. Ein Schwarzork zu sein bedeutet zu töten oder getötet zu werden!

_Squigtreiba_

Squigs sind wilde Biester. Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von ihnen und jede ist auf ihre Weise besonders gefährlich. Squigs leben meist in dunklen Höhlen und sind funguide Kreaturen, also pilzähnlich. Sie fressen alles was sich ihnen in den Weg stellt, auch andere Squigs und sind häufig der Tod für unachtsame Zwerge und Skaven. Und genau solch eine Kreatur ist das perfekte Haustier für Goblins. Sie lieben ihre latente Boshaftigkeit und Kraft. Häufig ist das zähmen eines Squigs sehr gefährlich und tödlich für den Goblin. Dennoch gibt es viele kleine, grüne Irre die diese Kreaturen als ihr Haustier wollen. Wenn die Zähmung erfolgreich war ist der Squig allerdings immer noch mindestens so gefährlich für den Treiber wie für alle anderen Wesen. Daher muss ein Squigtreiba immer ein großes Sortiment an Netzen, Speeren, Waffen und Seilen dabei haben um diese Bestien auf zwei Beinen unter Kontrolle zu halten.
Nun gibt es in der Orkgesellschaft viele Verwendungen für diese Kreaturen. Häufig werden sie gerne gegessen, andere Grünhäute wetten gern auf Squigkämpfe. Aber meistens dienen Squigs als lebende Waffen.
Der Treiber schickt seine 'Schützlinge' vor und lässt sie die Gegner zerfetzen, während er selber in sicherem Abstand zuschaut und ab und zu mal einen Pfeil auf den Gegner schießt oder fliehende Feinde mit seinem Treibastock/speer zu seinen gefräßigen Squigs zurücktreibt. Leider sind diese Kreaturen nur schwer zu kontrollieren und nicht selten passiert es, dass sie ihren Zorn anstatt auf den Gegner lieber auf die eigenen Orks und Goblins entladen. Doch dieses Risiko kennt jeder Treiba und geht es gerne ein, denn niemand, nicht mal die Orks, legt sich mit jemanden an, der Squigs kontrollieren kann.
Um es zum Squigtreiba zu bringen gehört also eine gesunde Portion goblinischen Wahnsinns und, was viel wichtiger ist, ein langer Treibastock. Denn nur hinter seinen Squigs fühlt sich der Treiba sicher, so sicher man sich eben hinter Squigs fühlen kann, und lebt seine gemeinen Gedanken an seinen Feinden aus. Doch sollte er widererwarten doch einmal auf sich allein gestellt sein, wird der Treiba schnellstmöglich das Weite suchen. Auch im eigenen Lager muss der Squigtreiba ohne sein  Squig vorsichtig sein. Denn es gibt immer irgendwo einen Ork der sich dafür 'bedanken' will, dass der Squig des Treibas ihn gebissen hat...

Quellen:
* http://www.war-europe.com/#?lang=de
* http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite
* http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/index.shtm
* Bücher, Armeebrücher, Regelbuch und WhiteDwarfs von Wahrammer Fantasy (Edition5-7) Alle Rechte bei Games Workshop


----------



## Pymonte (31. August 2008)

*Die Hochelfen*

Die Hochelfen, oder Asur wie sie sich selber nennen, sind eines der ältesten Völker der Welt. Einst hatten sie Ländereien und Kolonien in aller Herren Länder, denn sie sind große Forscher und Entdecker. Sie machten es sich selber zur Aufgabe die Welt, das Meer und den Himmel zu kartographieren und auch heute noch haben sie die genausten und besten Karten. Sie waren eines der mächtigsten Völker das existierte. Durch ihr hohes Alter können die Asur so gut wie alle Berufe und Professionen bis zur Perfektion trainieren und Dinge begreifen, welche das menschliche Verständnis weit übersteigen. So ist es nicht verwunderlich das ihre Waffen, Rüstungen, Luxusgüter, Musik und Kunst in aller Welt sehr begehrt waren, denn sie sind so gut wie perfekt. Außerdem sind sie hochgelehrt; in einer Zeit wo Menschen noch wilde Barbaren waren, schufen sie schon gewaltige weiße Städte, mit schlanken Türmen und spindeldürren Brücken zwischen den einzelnen Häusern. Sie bauten Schiffe, die selbst heutzutage noch unerreichbar schnell und wendig sind und zähmten die wildesten Bestien. Ihre Kunst war so groß, das sogar die großen Drachen sich von Elfen reiten ließen und ihnen ihre Macht und Wissen zur Verfügung stellten.
Doch selbst die Elfen sind nicht perfekt, auch wenn sie oft so erscheinen. Ihr Körper mag makellos sein, größer als ein Mensch und mit reiner Haut und glänzendem Haar, doch ihre Seele ist verderblich. Sie lassen sich von ihrer Melancholie leiten und neigen zu einer recht sadistischen Ader. Die meisten Elfen lernen über die Jahrhunderte, ihres Millenien langen Lebens, mit diesen Gefühlen umzugehen und sie zu verschleiern und zu verbergen. Dennoch existiert der Makel und durch ihn sind die Hochelfen gefallen.
Viele Rückschläge mussten die Asur erleben, das erste Mal als das Sternentor zerstört wurde und die Dämonen über die Welt herfielen. In dieser Zeit starben viele Elfen und große Teile des elfischen Besitzes wurde verlassen. Später, bei der Wahl zum Phönixkönig, wurde Malekith, der jetzt nur noch als der Hexenkönig und Feind der Asur bekannt ist, fürchterlich verbrannt und somit zum ersten und einzigen Elfen der unwürdig war Phönixkönig zu werden. Als Malekith die Heimatinsel Ulthuan wutentbrannt angriff, um seinen Platz auf dem Thron Ulthuans einzunehmen, rissen die Zauber der Erzmagier das Land Nagarythes in Stücke. Nur wenig blieb von Nagarythe übrig, und die nicht versenkten Splitter Land wurden zu den schwarzen Archen der Dunkelelfen, mit denen die Druchii flohen. In dem Bürgerkrieg starben viele Elfen und dieser Krieg hat nie geendet. Noch heutzutage versucht Malekith mit seinen Brüdern, die sich Druchii oder Dunkelelfen nannten, Ulthuan zurück zu erobern. Der letzte herbe Schlag war der Krieg des Bartes, als sich Asur und Dawi aufgrund einer Intrige der Dunkelelfen zerstritten und sich lange gegenseitig bekriegten. Durch diesen Krieg zogen sich die Elfen immer mehr aus der Alten und Neuen Welt zurück und heutzutage gibt es sie fast nur noch im magischen Lande von Ulthuan. 
Die Insel Ulthuan ist nicht auf natürliche Art und Weise entstanden, das Land selber wurde von den Alten aus dem Meer gehoben und wird nun durch starke magische Bande über Wasser gehalten, in der Mitte der Insel laufen diese Pfade der Alten zusammen und haben das ganze Gebiet magisch verändert. So ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das viele Elfen eine Affinität zur Magie haben. Sie nutzen sie für tägliche Arbeiten, studieren und erforschen sie bis alles erlernbare gemeistert wurde.
Ähnlich intensiv und ein Elfenleben lang trainieren selbst die gewöhnlichsten Elfen den Kampf. Dadurch können die Asur gewaltige Armeen aufstellen, obwohl ihr Volk selber stark geschrumpft ist. Und das müssen sie, da der Krieg mit den Dunkelelfen bis heute nicht beendet ist und Malekith seine Truppen immer wieder aufs Neue nach Ulthuan führt.
Aus diesem Grunde verbündeten sich die Elfen schließlich auch mit den Menschen und halfen ihnen bei den großen Kriegen gegen das Chaos, denn gegen beide Mächte, Druchii und Chaos, können selbst die Asur nicht bestehen. Doch für die Menschen sind die immer noch seltsame Wesen, ihr langes Leben lässt sie überheblich werden und ihr Perfektionismus ist für einen imperialen Bürger mehr als unheimlich. Vielleicht sehen die Elfen den Menschen am ähnlichsten, doch ein Mensch wird einen Zwergen immer besser verstehen, als einen Hochelfen.
Allerdings brauchen sowohl die Hochelfen, als auch die Menschen und Zwerge (auch wenn das ein Zwerg nie zugeben wird) die gegenseitige Unterstützung um gegen das Chaos, die Orks und Dunkelelfen zu bestehen.

_Erzmagier_

Die Zauberer der Hochelfen studieren ein Leben lang die Künste der Magie. Sie leben im Reich Saphery, am Turm von Hoeth und widmen sich dort meist ungestört ihren Arbeiten. Ihr Anführer ist der Erzmagier Teclis, welcher selbst ein begnadeter Wirker der weißen Magie ist und ein gebildeter Elf, der seines gleichen sucht. Viele Elfen können die Magie spüren und meist auch beherrschen, doch nur wenige begeben sich in die Laufbahn der Magier, denn sie ist lang, mühsam und gefährlich. Der Preis für diesen Weg ist jedoch eine große Macht. Denn ein Erzmagier der Hochelfen beherrscht die Weiße Magie oder Wahren Magie. Diese Form der Zauberei ist sehr mächtig und für einen Menschen vermutlich unerlernbar. Denn während die Menschen gerade mal einen Teil der Magie meistern, einen der Acht magischen Winde, so muss ein Erzmagier alle acht Winde der Magie beherrschen. Doch nicht nur das, er muss ihre Kräfte auch in Gleichklang bringen sodass die acht Winde harmonieren. So bildet sich die Weiße Magie. Eine mächtige und, im Vergleich zur Schwarzen oder Elementarmagie, sehr sichere Form des zauberns. Allerdings sind dies nicht die einzigen Aufgaben eines Erzmagiers.
Er studiert außerdem noch viele Ereignisse und Geschehnisse in der Welt und versucht zu erörtern warum sie geschehen und was sie für Auswirkungen haben. Manche von ihnen Reisen durch die Welt und richten das magische Verhältnis der Welt. Andere jedoch verlassen den Turm von Hoeth ihr ganzes, langes Leben lang nur sehr selten. Doch ihr langes Leben ermöglicht den Erzmagiern der Asur viele Dinge zu begreifen, die ein kurzlebiger Mensch nicht versteht und ein großes magisches Potential aufzubauen. Auch können sie viele Dinge aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachtet oder Dinge über Jahrhunderte hinweg austesten. Das alles lässt sie unbewusst arrogant und überheblich auf Menschen wirken. Denn sie stellen gerne zur schau, dass sie sich aus den Ideen der Menschen nicht viel machen oder wenn, dass es mehr als das Leben eines Menschen braucht um zu erörtern was wahr und was falsch sein kann.
Dennoch ist ein Erzmagier ein großer und ehrfurchtgebietender Verbündeter, allerdings zu dem Preis seiner ständigen Neugier und Affektiertheit.

_Schattenkrieger_

Als Nagarythe zerrissen wurde, folgten viele Elfen des Landes dem finsteren Hexenkönig in ein unbekanntes Schicksal. Doch einige wenige blieben. Diese Elfen leben heutzutage als die Schattenkrieger und verteidigen ihr altes Land noch immer gegen die Feinde der Asur. Sie selber sind besonders melancholisch und verbittert, kämpfen aber mit einer Präzision und Eleganz, die sogar andere Hochelfen beeindruckt. Sie schützen ihr Land immer wieder gegen die Angriffe des Hexenkönigs, indem sie ihre Feinde mit Partisanentaktik dezimieren und demoralisieren.
Mit jedem toten Druchii ist ein kleiner Teil der Rache an Malekith für sie getan.
Denn die Schattenkrieger kämpfen um ihre eigene Selbstachtung wiederherzustellen und den Fluch ihres Landes zu brechen.
Dabei sind ihre Künste so legendär das sie häufig in die Armeen des Phönixkönigs berufen werden als Späher und Kundschafter. Sie gehen tödlich mit Pfeil und Bogen um und ihr Wille ist unerschütterlich. Allerdings neigen sie sehr stark zu Zynismus und Depressionen.
Für Asur sind sie ungewöhnlich verschlossen, im Kampf aber heißblütig und wild.
Was sie allerdings am meisten von anderen Hochelfen unterscheidet ihre ausgelebte Boshaftigkeit. Sie können grausam zu ihren Feinden sein und sind meist mehr als nur gnadenlos. Das führte schon oft dazu das die anderen Asur als vom Hexenkönig berührt bezeichneten. Niemand würde dies jedoch offen zu einem Schattenkrieger sagen
Ihren Kampf führen die Schattenkrieger nun schon seit mehreren Millenien und es ist kein Ende in Sicht. Allerdings werden sie weiterkämpfen, solange es noch Bewohner in Nagarythe gibt. Sie haben schon viele Vorstöße der Dunkelelfen gestoppt, bevor die Armeen des Phönixkönigs überhaupt reagiert haben und leben allgemein näher am Feind als jeder andere Asur sonst.

_Schwertmeister_

Die Schwertmeister des Turms von Hoeth sind die besten Krieger der Hochelfen. Außerdem sind sie die Verfechter eines Pfades der Weisheit des Gottes Hoeth, dem Gott des Wissens und der Weisheit. Ihr Pfad ist der Kampf mit dem Bihänder und ihr Ziel ist die perfekte Vernichtung des Feindes.
Ihr sehr langes Training formt die Schwertmeister zu außergewöhnlichen Kämpfern, die mit Mut, Disziplin und Geschick ihre Feinde in Schach halten und vernichten.
Viele Mythen ranken sich um ihr Können und die meisten scheinen wahr zu sein. So können die Schwertmeister in Dunkelheit oder ohne Augenlicht kämpfen und ihren Gegner dennoch töten.  Man sagt ihnen nach, dass sie die meisten Gegner einfach nur mit einem perfekt sitzenden und gut gezielten Schlag enthaupten können und das ihre Kampfgeschwindigkeit mit einem Zweihänder unerreicht ist. Andere Gerüchte besagen, dass ein Schwertmeister in der Lage ist Geschosse aus der Luft zu schlagen.
Der Kult der Schwertmeister wurde von Bel-Korhadris gegründet und dient seither dem Schutz des Turms von Hoeth. Allerdings ziehen sie auch mit den Magiern des Turm durch die Lande und beschützen diese vor Gefahren aller Art oder die Schwertmeister jagen die Anhänger des Hexenkönigs oder der Mächte des Chaos.
Ein Schwertmeister ist in der Lage mit jeder Waffe oder auch ohne eine zu kämpfen, jedoch bevorzugen alle Schwertmeister das Rituelle Zweihandschwert von Hoeth. Das Leben eines Schwertkämpfers ist ehrenhaft und ein ausgebildeter Schwertkämpfer ist stolz auf seine Profession. Denn er ist nicht nur ein fast unerreichbar guter Krieger, sondern auch ein hoch gebildeter Elf und genießt großes Ansehen unter den Asur. Den Zorn eines Schwertkämpfers zu wecken ist recht schwer, wenn man kein Diener dunkler Mächte ist, doch ist er einmal geweckt, so endet die Erfahrung meist tödlich.

_Weißer Löwe_

Hochelfen aus den Landen von Chrace, dem nord-westlichen Reichs Ulthuans, sind harte Kämpfer und Waldläufer im Gegensatz zum Rest der Asur. Denn Chrace ist eine wilde und ungezähmt schöne Waldlandschaft, dominiert von vielen wilden Tieren und exotischen Monstern.
Die elitärsten Krieger der Armeen des Phönixkönigs stammen aus diesem Land, die Weißen Löwen. Sie sind seit den Tagen Caledors die zeremonielle Leibwache des Phönixkönigs und wohltrainierte Krieger.
Diese Kämpfer müssen in ihrem Leben nicht nur den Umgang mit dem Bogen und der Waldläuferaxt meistern, sondern auch einen weißen Löwen besiegen, durch welchen sie ihren Namen verdienen. Diese Tiere sind recht selten in den Landen von Chrace und sehr mächtig. Dies mag vom Einfluss des Chaos kommen, dem sie ausgesetzt waren. Dadurch wurden sie größer, stärker und intelligenter viele andere Tiere. Oft sind sie aggressiv und greifen grundlos Elfen an oder töten sie sogar.
Daher ist es die ehrenhafte Pflicht und Aufgabe eines Bewerbers der Weißen Löwen solch eine Bestie zu töten. Doch es ist ein gefährliches Unterfangen, denn der Elf muss die Kreatur im Nahkampf bezwingen. Nur die Stärksten und Mutigsten überleben den Kampf und schmücken sich fortan mit dem Pelz des Löwen. Von diesem Tag an sind sie Weiße Löwen und der Löwenpelz weht majestätisch als Umhang oder Mantel um den Elfenkrieger. Außerdem werden die Zähne und großen Klauen des erschlagenen Löwens zu Zierart und Schmuck verarbeitet und mit Stolz zur Schau gestellt.
Doch die Elfen sind keine herzlosen Wesen, auch wenn sie dies nicht häufig zeigen. Sie fühlen sich stark mit der Natur verbunden und würden ihr nie schaden. Daher nehmen die Weißen Löwen die Jungen der erschlagenen Tiere auf, falls sie welche hatten, und ziehen sie groß. Dadurch werden die gefürchteten Kreaturen zu mächtigen Kampflöwen die an der Seite ihrer Meister in den Krieg ziehen und die Feinde des Weißen Löwen töten. Ein Weißer Löwe zu sein, bedeutet einen erfahrenen Krieger und angesehenen Verteidiger seines Volkes darzustellen.

*****​
*Die Dunkelelfen*

Hoch im Norden, am Rande der Chaoswüste, liegt das Land Naggaroth. Es ist die Heimat der Dunkelelfen, oder Druchii, wie sie sich selber getauft haben. Ein ödes, kaltes Land, in dem ein harscher Wind über die Ebenen weht. Finster und hoffnungslos wirkt es auf jene, die es als Sklaven der Dunkelelfen betreten. Aber auch passend. Denn Naggaroth ähnelt den Druchii, auch sie sind verzerrt von einem alten Hass auf ihre Brüder und Schwestern in Ulthuan. Ihre Herzen sind kalt und hart, bis heute haben sie die Schmach von Malekith nicht vergessen. Denn Malekith, der Herr der Dunkelelfen, ist rechtmäßiger Erbe des Throns der Phönixkönige... auf jedenfall, glauben die Druchii das. Malekith, der nun als der Hexenkönig bekannt ist, war einst Anwärter auf den Herrscherplatz von Ulthuan, doch die Flammen des Asuryan verbrannten ihn. Dies war das Zeichen, das er unwürdig war König über die Asur zu werden. Doch Malekith behauptet, dass er verraten wurde, dass verräterische Hochelfen die Flammen verhext hätten. Denn normalerweise sollten alle unwürdigen Anwärter zu Asche verbrannt werden, Malekith überlebte jedoch schwer verletzt. Also ist das für ihn, seine Mutter, die Zauberin Morathi, und den Rest der Druchii Beweis genug das Malekith der rechtmäßige Erbe des Throns und ihre Verbannung nichts als eine große Intrige ist.
Wichtig ist allerdings nur, das die Dunkelelfen der festen Überzeugung sind, dass ihnen Ulthuan gehört und deswegen führen sie Jahr für Jahr einen Feldzug gegen die Asur um 'ihr' Reich zurück zu erobern. Dabei nutzen sie die Macht der schwarzen Archen, riesige Felsenschiffe, die aus dem Landmassen Nagarythes entstanden sind und Sklaven. Diese bemitleidenswerten Kreaturen sind Menschen, Zwerge, Hoch- und andere Dunkelelfen, denn alles, was sich unterdrücken lässt hat, nach der Meinung der Druchii, die Sklaverei auch verdient.
Für die Dunkelelfen sind die Sklaven ein wichtiger Rohstoff, denn sie waren ein Volk von Kriegern als sie in Naggaroth landeten. Sie besaßen keine Schmiede, Steinmetze oder andere Handwerker. Aber um fort zu bestehen, brauchten die Druchii diese Professionen natürlich und so zogen sie aus, Sklaven zu beschaffen. Über die Jahre hinweg wurde die Schwarze Flotte gefürchtet und Angst und Schrecken machen sich unter denen breit, die diese Flotte erblicken. Doch dann ist es meist schon zu spät für diese armen Seelen. 
Der Umstand, dass alle Dunkelelfen an den Kriegsgott Khaine glauben, erlaubt es ihnen schnell und präzise zuzuschlagen und genügend verängstigte Gefangene zu nehmen für ihre wichtigsten Arbeiten. Denn ein Druchii trainiert sein Leben lang den Dienst an der Waffe. Doch auch andere Kriegspraktiken sind den Dunkelelfen nicht unbekannt.
So zeigen sie, wie ihre Geschwister auf Ulthuan, eine große Begabung im Umgang mit der Magie. Morathi, die Mutter Malekiths selber, ist eine großer Zauberin wie ihr Sohn. Doch sie scheut nicht, sich Hilfe von anderen Wesenheiten zu suchen. So gründete Morathi einen Kult Slaaneshanbeter, um ihre eigenen Ziele zu erreichen. Auch heute noch gärt die Gefahr des Prinzen der Freuden in den Herzen einiger Dunkelelfen.
Ansonsten stehen die Druchii dem Chaos aber feindlich gegenüber. Ihre Grenzen zur Chaoswüste sind stark verteidigt und viele Dunkelelfen lassen jährlich ihr Leben um eine Invasion des Chaos ins Lande Naggaroth zu verhindern.
Das bedeutet jedoch noch lange nicht, dass sich Malekith nicht doch einmal dazu entscheiden sollte mit den Mächten des Chaos zu paktieren, wenn es seinen Plänen dienlich wäre.
Es zeigt sich also, dass das Los eines Dunkelelfen das Aufwachsen in einer grausamen Welt ist, wo Gefahr und Rücksichtslosigkeit der ständige Begleiter sind. Es bedeutet einen ewigen Krieg gegen die Hochelfen und den ganzen Rest der Welt zu führen, bis die Ziele des Hexenkönigs eines Tages erreicht sind!

_Hexenkriegerin_

Khaine ist der Gott des Mordens und des Blutes. Er ist eine furchteregende Wesenheit, mit einer Haut aus Stahl und flüssigem Feuer als Blut. In seinem Körper brennt eine unlöschbares Feuer und sein Gebrüll soll alle seine Feinde erstarren lassen. In seiner rechten Hand trägt Khaine die Kreischende Klinge, seine Linke ist blutverschmiert vom zerdrücken der Schädel seiner Feinde. Diesen Gott beten die Druchii und vor allem die Hexenkriegerinnen an, daher heißen sie auch die Bräute des Khaine.
Diese fanatischen Anhänger schlachten regelmäßig gefangene Menschen, Elfen, Zwerge und auch Orks ab um deren Blut in den Blutkessel zu sammeln. Dieses Blut zählt als Opfer für den Gott des Mordens. Die Körper der Toten verbrennen sie auf riesigen Opferfeuern zugunsten Khaines.
Da die Hexenkriegerinnen den obersten Gott ihres Volkes anbeten, haben sie eine große Vormachtstellung in der Gesellschaft der Dunkelelfen.
Diese erlaubt es den Bräuten des Khaine in der Hexennacht ihren finsteren Ritualen ungestört nachzugehen. In dieser Nacht jagen die Hexenkriegerinnen rasend durch die Straßen der Druchii-Städte und opfern all jene dem Mordgott, die ihnen über den Weg laufen. Keine Zauberin, Adliger oder gemeiner Dunkelelf ist vor ihnen in dieser Zeit sicher.
In dieser Nacht laufen die Blutkessel über vor gesammelten Blut. Denn jeder Tropfen wird benötigt um den finsteren Pakt mit Khaine zu erneuern.
Die Bräute des Mordgottes baden in dem gesammelten Lebenssaft und erneuern so ihre Jugend und Schönheit, aber auch ihre Verbindung zu Khaine. 
Manchmal rauben die Hexenkriegerinnen zu dieser Zeit auch Neugeborene der Dunkelelfen. Diese Kinder werden in einen Blutkessel gelegt und ihrem Schicksal überlassen. Überleben diese Kinder es, so ziehen die Bräute des Khaines sie nach ihren dunklen Doktrin und Vorstellungen zu tödlichen Assassinen auf.
In der Schlacht sind die Bräute des Khaines mordende und schlachtende Wirbel aus Klingen, die ihre Feinde in einem Rausch aus Blut und Eingeweiden verstümmeln. Durch Kampfdrogen und das Hexenbräu, welches aus dem Blut der Sklaven destilliert wird, in Ekstase versetzt säen sie Furcht und Verwirrung in den Reihen des Feindes. Einer Hexenkriegerin gegenüber zu stehen, bedeutet dem sicheren Tod ins Auge zu schauen.

_Jünger des Khaine_

In der Hexennacht beklagen viele Frauen der Druchii den Verlust ihrer Kinder. Viele von den geraubten Neugeborenen sterben, doch einige, welche die Blutkessel überleben, werden zu Assassinen ausgebildet. Aber es gibt noch einen dritten Pfad. Ein Kind, das auserwählt ist, kann dem Blutkessel entsteigen und die Macht Khaines in sich tragen. Diese Druchii sind wahrlich gesegnet von ihrem Gott. Das offensichtlichste Zeichen sind jedoch ihre messingfarbenen Augen. Diese Auserwählten werden zu Jüngern des Khaine herangezogen. Sie sind ähnlich ausgebildet wie eine Assassine, jedoch stehen sie ihrem Feind Auge in Auge gegenüber und tarnen sich nicht. 
Denn ein Jünger zu sein, bedeutet ein Priester des blutbefleckten Mordgottes darzustellen.
Sie sind Kampfmaschinen, die im heftigsten Gemenge der Schlacht zu finden sind. Mit ihren Ritualklingen verteilen sie Tod und Verderben unter den Feinden der Dunkelelfen und jeder Treffer, jedes Blutvergießen, ist ein Opfer an den dunklen Gott Khaine. 
Für diese Gaben erhalten die Jünger die Segnungen und Mächte ihres Patrons. Mit ihnen können sie kampfunfähige Druchii wieder kriegsfähig machen, indem sie Wunden heilen und Schmerzen lindern. Dafür fordern die Jünger des Khaine von den Geheilten vollsten Einsatz im Kampf, denn nur dafür wurden sie geheilt: um erneut für Khaine Blut zu vergießen.
Jedoch ist dies nicht die einzige Gabe eines Jüngers. Sie besitzen außerdem noch die Ausbildung der Hexenkriegerinnen und Assassinen. So vermag ein Jünger des Khaine seinen Gegnern Seelenessenz abzuziehen. Mit dieser Energie kann er nun andere Dunkelelfen Segnen und ihnen die Gunst des Mordgottes gewähren.
Die Gesegneten werden immun gegen Schmerz und fallen in einen wahnsinnigen Blutrausch, manche Gefallene Druchii erheben sich von den Toten um sich noch einmal in den Kampf zu stürzen. Jedoch stehen sie alle hinter der Kampfkunst der Jünger des Khaine, denn diese haben die Macht ihre Opfer lange zu Quälen, sogar in den heftigsten Kriegswogen, bevor sie sie töten und ihnen die Seele entziehen. Diese Gabe erfreut Khaine besonders, denn er präferiert einen langsamen Tod mehr, als einen schnellen.
Daher sind die Jünger Khaines auch gefürchtet bei ihren Feinden, denn niemand möchte das Schicksal erleiden, durch sie hingerichtet zu werden.

_Zauberin_

Genauso wie die Asur, besitzen auch die Druchii eine Affinität zur Magie. Doch nutzen die Dunkelelfen die Schwarze Magie. Diese Kraft entsteht, wenn die 8 Winde der Magie disharmonisch und chaotisch vermischt werden. Diese Art des zauberns ist das genaue Gegenteil zur Weißen Magie, allerdings ist sie ungleich mächtiger. Jedoch birgt das nutzen der Schwarzen Magie sogar für die geübtesten Zauberinnen noch eine Gefahr.
Männlichen Dunkelelfen ist das Privileg der Magie ganz untersagt, daher gibt es auch kaum andere männliche Zauberer neben dem Malekith. Diese anderen Zauberer stammen meist noch von Nagarythe, müssen ihre Macht aber geheim halten, da es männlichen Druchii unter Todesstrafe verboten ist Schwarze Magie zu wirken. Dies rührt daher, das Malekith prophezeit wurde, dass ein männlicher Dunkelelfen Zauberer ihn eines Tages besiegen würde. Sollte sich herausstellen das ein Mann die Kräfte der Schwarzen Magie nutzt, dann ist ihm der schnelle Tod durch einen Henker sicher. 
Zauberinnen jedoch genießen hohes Ansehen in der Dunkelelfengesellschaft, da sowohl Malekith als auch seine Mutter beide Zauberer sind. 
Die Zauberinnen bilden sogenannte Konvente, von diesen Dunklen Konventen gibt es sechs Stück in Naggaroth. Sie stehen im Konflikt mit den Hexenkriegerinnen, da sie den Kult des Khaine verabscheuen. Denn der Kult des Mordgottes ist die zweithöchste Macht in der ganzen Dunkelelfengesellschaft, nach den Zauberinnen. 
Die Macht der Konvente beruht nicht nur auf ihrer politischen Entscheidungsfreiheit, sondern auch daher, dass sie nur Malekith direkt unterstellt sind. Der Hexenkönig selbst überwacht die Rekrutierung neuer Zauberinnen, denn nur er darf die Erlaubnis geben, dass eine Dunkelelfin die magischen Künste studieren darf. 
Wenn eine Druchii die Erlaubnis erhält, die Künste der Schwarzen Magie zu studieren, muss sie zwölf Prüfungen ablegen. Ein Teil der Prüfungen besteht darin, die Chaoswüste zu durchschreiten, die Tiefen der Weltmeere zu erforschen und das Innerste der Höllenberge zu erkunden. Nur eine Elfin die diese Prüfungen besteht, hat die Macht die Energien des Chaos zu kontrollieren. Zum Abschluss der Initiation muss die Zauberin Malekith als ihren einzigen Gemahl und Vater ihrer Kinder akzeptieren. 
Wenn dies alles bestanden ist, ist der Zauberin erlaubt an den Konventen teilzunehmen und Schwarze Magie zu studieren. Von nun an ist sie ein tödlicher Feind und hoch angesehen in der Gesellschaft der Druchii.

Quellen:
* http://www.war-europe.com/#?lang=de
* http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite
* http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/index.shtm
* Bücher, Armeebrücher, Regelbuch und WhiteDwarfs von Wahrammer Fantasy (Edition5-7) Alle Rechte bei Games Workshop


----------



## Pymonte (31. August 2008)

In diesem Post werde ich mal auf alles eingehen, was sonst noch so in WAR vorkommt, bzw für die Charaktererschaffung wichtig sein könnte. Wie auch schon im Eingangspost beschrieben wird das hier keine vollständige Informationssammlung. 

Die *Zeitlinie* der Warhammer Welt!

*Die Skaven*

Das Unterreich der Skaven durchzieht die ganze Welt. In ihren Tunneln und Höhlen Leben die Rattenmenschen und schmieden ihre Pläne zu Eroberung der Welt. Angeführt werden sie vom Rat der Dreizehn und den ihnen unterstellten Grauen Propheten. Dieser Rat ist das Sprachrohr der Gehörnten Ratte, des Gottes der Skavenheit.
Der Rat der Dreizehn bildet sich aus den Oberhäuptern der verschiedenen Klans und anderen Einflussreichen Skaven. Die berühmtesten Klans sind Eshin, Seuchen, Züchter und Skryre. Jeder dieser Klans steht für einen anderen Aspekt der Skavenheit, der Eshin-Klan bildet z.B. die besten Assassinen aus und der Skryre-Klan stellt die besten und brillantesten Forscher des Unterreichs.
Die Technik des Skryre Klans, aber auch die Magie der Gehörnten Ratte benötigt Warpstein als Antrieb. Diese Essenz, bestehend aus komprimierter Schwarzer Magie und hochmutierend, schnupfen die Seuchenpriester und Grauen Prophet um Magie zu wirken, die ähnlich der Schwarzen oder Chaosmagie ist. Jedoch sind die Skavenmagier nicht sehr mächtig, durch den Warpstein wird ihre Kraft aber gewaltig gesteigert.
Auf dem Weg der Weltherrschaft stehen den Skaven nur ihre eigene Feigheit und Uneinigkeit im Weg... oder ihre unzuverlässigen Erfindungen und Untertanen.

*Die Oger*

Das Königreich der Oger liegt in den Trauerbergen. Sie sind ein großes Volk, viel größer als ein Mensch. Und sie sind immer hungrig. Die Oger beten den großen Schlund an und ihre Gesellschaft ist einzig und allein um ihren Wanst aufgebaut. Denn je größer der Wanst eines Ogers ist, desto stärker ist er. Auch die Magie der Oger basiert auf ihrem Magen, sie heißt nicht umsonst Wanstmagie. Die Oger plündern und rauben Karawanen aus und fressen danach die Besitzer der selbigen. Manche von ihnen ziehen auch als Söldner durchs Land und schließen sich denjenigen an, die ihnen mehr Nahrung und Gold anbietet. Dabei sind sie nur so lange Loyal wie sie auch bezahlt werden.

*Die Untoten*

Untote haben viele Erscheinungsformen, von mächtigen Vampiren bis hin zum hirnlosen Zombie. Ihr Ziel ist eindeutig, die Lebenden vernichten oder unterjochen und dem Tod zu entgehen. Zombies, Skelette usw. werden von einem Nekromanten oder anderem mächtigeren Wesen beschworen und überleben so lange, wie ihr Herr existiert. Sie sind unermüdliche und unerbittliche Krieger, die Wind und Wetter trotzen und keine Nahrung oder Schlaf brauchen. Allerdings sind sie auch nicht besonders Intelligent oder Geschickt, was vermutlich der Grund ist, das vor allem die Meister der Untoten immer noch lebende Wesen in ihren Reihen akzeptieren.
Zu den Untoten zählen auch die Ghoule, Menschen, die in einem Akt von Kannibalismus dem Wahnsinn verfallen sind und über die zeit degenerierten, schleißen sich häufig den Armeen der Untoten an. Ghoule wurden aber nicht nur durch ihren Kannibalismus, sondern auch durch Schwarze Magie geformt. Mit dieser Magie erwecken auch die Nekromanten die Untoten. Dabei ist diese Form speziell auf den Wind des Todes ausgerichtet. In besonderen Fällen liegen die Toten aber auch ohne Nekromanten und Vampire unruhig in ihren Gräbern. Dies geschieht meist an Orten wo die Winde des Chaos besonders stark wehen oder der Boden stark mit Warpstein verseucht ist.
Ein Untoter ist ein furchterregender Anblick und sie sind nur sehr schwer zu besiegen.

*Die Chaoszwerge*

Alle Wesen sind anfällig für die Mächte das Chaos, manche mehr, manche weniger. Zwerge zählen zu den widerstandsfähigsten Wesen der Alten Welt. Doch auch sie sind nicht immun gegen den Einfluss des Chaos. Vor sehr langer Zeit, als die Chaoskonvokation beim Zusammenbruch des Sternentors die Welt mit Magie überflutete, lebten die Zwerge weit über die Gebirge verstreut. Die Zwerge in den nördlichsten Ausläufern jedoch waren zu nah an der Magie und auch ihre große Magieresistenz schützte sie nicht gegen die Auswirkungen des Chaos. So mutierten diese Zwerge und wurden zu den Chaoszwerge. Sie leben in der Ebene von Zharr und schürfen dort nach den wertvollsten Erzen. Nun jedoch sind sie dem Wahnsinn anheim gefallen. So haben sie ihren alten Göttern abgeschworen und verehren Hasshut. Dieser gewährte ihrem Volk allerdings die Gabe der Magie. Mit dieser konstruieren sie ihre gewaltigen und zerstörerischen Kriegsmaschinen, wie den Todbringer. Ihre Rolle in den Kriegen dieser Welt ist nicht mehr so groß, doch sind die Chaoszwerge Unterstützer der Mächte des Chaos. In ihrem Namen speien die Kriegsmaschinen Tod und Vernichtung über die schwachen Südländer.

*Die Tiermenschen*

Niemand weiß genau woher sie kommen oder wie sie entstanden. Manche vermuten das es mutierte Menschen sind, andere das es mutierte Tiere sind. Klar ist nur, das Tiermenschen Wesen sind, die den Körper von Menschen haben, aber die Beine und Köpfe der Tiere. Jedoch gibt es auch andere Wesen, wie die Minotauren. Alle Tiermenschen jedoch sind sehr stark, aber auch undiszipliniert. Meist stellen die Tiermenschen den Großteil der Truppen des Chaos, aber wie auch die Champions und Götter miteinander konkurrieren, so konkurrieren auch die Tiermenschen untereinander. Oder sie kämpfen gegen Anhänger eines anderen Gottes. In ihren Reihen zählt nur Stärke und Kraft. Sie sind brutales und primitives Fußvolk das so gut wie alles hasst, was kein Tiermensch ist.

*Magie*


			
				TrueMorgor schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser kleine Artikel soll vor allem Leuten helfen, die gerne Magische Klassen spielen, aber bei WAR noch nicht wissen, für was sie sich entscheiden wollen, oder die einfach nur ein wenig über die Magie in Warhammer erfahren wollen.
> 
> Wenn jemand noch mehr/genaueres erfahren will über die Magie in Warhammer, so sollte er bitte eine qualifitierte Seite aufsuchen, zb. von Games Workshop direkt oder diverse Wikis.
> 
> ...



Quellen:
* http://www.war-europe.com/#?lang=de
* http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite
* http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/index.shtm
* Bücher, Armeebrücher, Regelbuch und WhiteDwarfs von Wahrammer Fantasy (Edition5-7) Alle Rechte bei Games Workshop 
* Zitat: TrueMorgor


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Hab mich selbst noch nicht allzusehr mit dem Warhammer universum auseinandergesetzt, aber dein Beitrag motiviert doch sehr sich das alles mal genauer anzusehen.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Das Imperium gewährt den Hexenjägern eine recht große Handlungsfreiheit, sie sorgen dafür das der Abschaum, welcher das Imperium bedroht verschwindet, dafür sind sie selbst Legislative, Judikative und Exekutive.



Das ist mir allerdings übel aufgestoßen, da ich jetzt schiss hab, dass mir irgendwann nen Hexenjäger-Kollege über den Weg läuft, der Judge Dredd heißt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten: Weiter so, Mister O.!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Alf)


----------



## Syane (31. August 2008)

Von mir auchn Danke für die Mühe ..ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten ..besonders auf die Zerstörungs Klassen.

ansonsten daumen hoch ..könnte evtl nen sticky werden wenns weiter gepflegt und erweitert wird ...wo von ich ma ausgehe.


----------



## ExodiusHC (31. August 2008)

Jop echt geil geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe jetzt kommt das Gegenstück zum Imperium, Chaos.

Glaube nach deinem Text entscheide ich mich sogar für Zelot oder Chaosbarbar ^^


----------



## Blah (31. August 2008)

/vote for Sticky.. sehr guter Guide!


----------



## Sempai02 (31. August 2008)

Auch von mir ein klasse gemacht und bitte bald die Dunkelelfen nachliefern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Wirklich sehr nice geschrieben...vom Anfang bis Ende durchgelesen, sehr flüssig und angenehm zu lesen...

Definitiv ein super Thread, und theoretisch sogar nen Sticky wert...


----------



## Urando (31. August 2008)

*Zauberin kaum erwarten kann*

keep it going


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Endlich mal ein Thread, der wenn er gut wird sicherlich als Sticky enden wird, ich jedenfals helf mit, PM ist schon geschrieben, und weitere Infos such ich gerne zusammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (31. August 2008)

Viel’n Dank für da ausführlich’n Infoz.Ich freu mich auf da Vortsetzung da ander’n Rass’n un’ Klass’n. Aba bitte bei unz Grünhäut’n auf da Sprachä acht’n. 

Dann wirste auch nich’ zusammengeschlag’n weil Du dir soviel Mühä gegeb’n hast.. Jedenfallz nich’ so richtig.


----------



## Pymonte (31. August 2008)

Update, der Wandler der Wege hat zu uns gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (31. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Viel’n Dank für da ausführlich’n Infoz.Ich freu mich auf da Vortsetzung da ander’n Rass’n un’ Klass’n. Aba bitte bei unz Grünhäut’n auf da Sprachä acht’n.
> 
> Dann wirste auch nich’ zusammengeschlag’n weil Du dir soviel Mühä gegeb’n hast.. Jedenfallz nich’ so richtig.



*haut Slaargh auf den Schädel*

Wir Orks danken nich, du GIT!

*sieht zu dem Magier der den Thread verfasst hat*
*kratzt sich am Kopf*

Haste gut gemacht, für ne Weichhaut!


----------



## Pente (31. August 2008)

Schöner Thread, hast dir ja schon viel Mühe gemacht. Bin gespannt was da noch so kommt.


----------



## Hocke (31. August 2008)

Ja, wirklich tolle Sache, das!! Kannte durch Warcraft 2 und 3 (und den Addons), sowie durch die Romane schon viel von der Geschichte. All das fehlt mir bei Warhammer, aber dank Dir wird dem nun Abhilfe geschafft und ich lerne ein wenig von der Geschichte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (1. September 2008)

Hey,
ich finde den Threat auch toll. Alles bei Warwicki nachzuschlagen geht ja dann doch nicht.

@Hocke: Ich fand das Spiel zwar nur sehr Mittelmaß, aber ich hab Mark of Chaos + Erweiterung gespielt und so einiges erfahren. Außerdem war ich so verrückt und hab so ein uraltes Warhammer durchgespielt. Das war wirklich alt! Aber es ging dennoch sehr lange. Naja, auf jeden Fall ist der Threat jetzt das i Tüpfelchen und WAR kann kommen :-)


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Viel’n Dank für da ausführlich’n Infoz.Ich freu mich auf da Vortsetzung da ander’n Rass’n un’ Klass’n. Aba bitte bei unz Grünhäut’n auf da Sprachä acht’n.
> 
> Dann wirste auch nich’ zusammengeschlag’n weil Du dir soviel Mühä gegeb’n hast.. Jedenfallz nich’ so richtig.



Oha nen größeres Lob als das wirst du nicht bekommen können. Wenn Slaargh jemanden nicht zusammenschlägt bereitet ihm das nämlich körperliche Schmerzen.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Oha nen größeres Lob als das wirst du nicht bekommen können. Wenn Slaargh jemanden nicht zusammenschlägt bereitet ihm das nämlich körperliche Schmerzen.



Dafür bereitet es jemand anderem weniger Schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin immer noch für einen STICKY, komm Pente, fass dir ein Herz...wann hat man schon die Chance mit einer Fingerbewegung soviele Menschen gleichzeitig glücklich zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Stickies ließt doch eh kein schwein ^^" 
Sonst hätten wir ja wohl nicht milliarden Fragen oder?


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Jo echtmal, macht hier bloß keinen Sticky draus.

Selbst Threads auf seite drölftausen, wo stellung dazugenommen wird, ob War nun im 1. Quartal 2008 released wird oder nicht, werden mehr gelesen als stickies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (1. September 2008)

Puh, so nun auch mal ein kleiner Schriebs zu den Zwergen. Wenn euch etwas auffällt, stört oder fehlt bitte mir sagen, das ich es ändern kann... denn in dem Thema könnte man sich echt verlieren ^^


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Puh, so nun auch mal ein kleiner Schriebs zu den Zwergen. Wenn euch etwas auffällt, stört oder fehlt bitte mir sagen, das ich es ändern kann... denn in dem Thema könnte man sich echt verlieren ^^



Ne gestern noch einen kleinen nicht schlimmen Fehler gefunden.

Chaosbarbar

Der Chaos Barbar ist ein außergewöhnlicher Krieger.

Das könnte man als Fehler ansehen, so lese jetzt mal die Zwerge ^^


----------



## Pymonte (1. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Ne gestern noch einen kleinen nicht schlimmen Fehler gefunden.
> 
> Chaosbarbar
> 
> ...




Ja das macht des dämliche Schreibprogramm... ich rauf mir jedes Mal die Haare^^


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2008)

WAAAGH, da Orkz sind nu in disäm Dreät und mosch'n euch ma richtäch um!


----------



## ExodiusHC (2. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WAAAGH, da Orkz sind nu in disäm Dreät und mosch'n euch ma richtäch um!



Du hast bei den Klassen die noch kommen könnten, die wichtigsten vergessen.
Echsenmenschen


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2008)

> Du hast bei den Klassen die noch kommen könnten, die wichtigsten vergessen.
> Echsenmenschen


 Falscher Thread? Oder meinst du den 4. Post? Dort erläuterte ich alle wichtigen Spielinhalte kurz und die nichtspielbaren Rassen, die aber schon enthalten bzw erwähnt sind. Da Echsenmenschen noch in keinster Weise im Spielimplementiert sind und auch bisher nicht wirklich relevant waren für die Erklärungen werd ich sie erst mal, wie Khemri, Bretonia und Waldelfen auch unerwähnt lassen ^^


----------



## ExodiusHC (2. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Falscher Thread? Oder meinst du den 4. Post? Dort erläuterte ich alle wichtigen Spielinhalte kurz und die nichtspielbaren Rassen, die aber schon enthalten bzw erwähnt sind. Da Echsenmenschen noch in keinster Weise im Spielimplementiert sind und auch bisher nicht wirklich relevant waren für die Erklärungen werd ich sie erst mal, wie Khemri, Bretonia und Waldelfen auch unerwähnt lassen ^^



ne meinte den post damit schon. Skaven sind schon erhalten o.O? Tiermenschen auch noch nicht *g*


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> ne meinte den post damit schon. Skaven sind schon erhalten o.O? Tiermenschen auch noch nicht *g*



Sakven kann man unter Altdorf angreifen, wie schon gesagt, als NPC implementiert nich als PC. Auch Tiermenschen gibt es schon (auf Screens auf jedenfall)


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Füg bei den Orks vll noch hinzuh das sie zwar von Technik überhaupt keine ahnung habe, aber das das was sie zusammenbauen meist entgegen aller Gesetze der Schwerkraft und der Technik dennoch funktioniert. Und das die Orks desweiteren mit allen Grundkentnissen der Sprache und der verwendung von Waffen geboren werden.


----------



## Gortek (2. September 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Danke für diesen tollen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## Dreonidas (2. September 2008)

@ Pymonte

Hätte da eine Frage zum Alter der Zwerge. Habe so gut wie alle Armeebücher und in keinem Stand das genaue Alter drin. Im Lexicanum und auf der GW Seite finde ich auch nichts. Würde mich deshalb brennend interessieren woher du das genau herausgelesen hast?
Vielleicht habe ich ja was übersehen, aber ansonsten würde ich mich über eine neue Wissensquelle sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressari (2. September 2008)

Klasse geschrieben. Vereinfacht mir den Einstieg in den Hintergrund von Warhammer. Danke!


----------



## Ghymalen (2. September 2008)

Danke Danke und nochmal Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vereinfacht mir sehr den Einstieg in die Warhammer Welt und hilft mir mich auf einem RP Server nicht allzu blöd anzustellen ;-)

Super geschrieben und ja, Danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> @ Pymonte
> 
> Hätte da eine Frage zum Alter der Zwerge. Habe so gut wie alle Armeebücher und in keinem Stand das genaue Alter drin. Im Lexicanum und auf der GW Seite finde ich auch nichts. Würde mich deshalb brennend interessieren woher du das genau herausgelesen hast?
> Vielleicht habe ich ja was übersehen, aber ansonsten würde ich mich über eine neue Wissensquelle sehr freuen
> ...



Also, ich meine es stand mal in einem alten Regelbuch (5. Edition) und im alten Zwergenarmeebuch. Auch in den neuen stehst drin... irgendwo^^

Man muss sich nur mal das Alter der meisten Zwerge anschauen. Gotrek Gurnisson ist weit über 300 Jahre alt. Thorgrim und Grombrindal sind auch mehrere Jahrhunderte schon in der WahrhammerWelt. Eigentlich ist 500 noch eine sehr vorsichtige Angabe, denn eigentlich können manche Zwerge sehr wohl auch bis 1000 Jahre alt werden. (Allerdings wollt ich nicht, das man denkt das dies normal ist... und dann InGame nur noch 800-900 Jahre alte Zwerge druch die Gegend rennen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich konnt dir etwas helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (3. September 2008)

push!
nice und interessanter post
vote for sticky


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2008)

Puh, lieber spät als nie. Aber nun hab ich auch was zu den Hochelfen geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings kenne ich mich mit denen und den Dunkelelfen nicht so gut aus, also falls es Ergänzungen gibt: immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreonidas (3. September 2008)

Danke für die Antwort! Und Daumen hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klasse Thread.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> *Die Hochelfen*
> Als Malekith die Heimatinsel Ulthuan wutentbrannt verließ, riss er große Teile des Nagarythes von Ulthuan magisch los und nutzte sie als Schwarze Archen um zu fliehen. In dem darauf folgenden Bürgerkrieg starben viele Elfen und dieser Krieg hat nie geendet. Noch heutzutage versucht Malekith mit seinen Brüdern, die sich Druchii oder Dunkelelfen nannten, Ulthuan zurück zu erobern. Der letzte herbe Schlag war der Krieg des Bartes, als sich Asur und Dawi aufgrund einer Intrige der Dunkelelfen zerstritten und sich lange gegenseitig bekriegten. Durch diesen Krieg zogen sich die Elfen immer mehr aus der Alten und Neuen Welt zurück und heutzutage gibt es sie fast nur noch im magischen Lande von Ulthuan.



Stimmt nicht so ganz, wärend des Bürgerkrieges wollte Malekith mit seiner Überlegenen Armee Ulthuan gewaltsam übernehmen und dabei haben die mächtigsten Magier der Hochelfen einen Gewaltigen Zauber gewirkt der Naggarythe überflutet hat, nur die Städte und Festungen (jetzt die 6 Städte der Druchii und die Schwarzen Archen) blieben durch ihre gewaltigen Magischen Schutzzauber unversehrt und schwammen als kleine Inseln, und wurden von den Druchii nach Naggarythe gelenkt und dort.verankert.


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2008)

/fixed


----------



## Fischi85 (3. September 2008)

HI
hät mal ne frage zu den namen  und zwar will ich ein Imperial BW oder ein Sigmarpriester spielen  und frage mich  ob ein lateinischer name RP inordnugn wär oder in was für einer art der name sonst seinen sollte ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

AFAIK ist das Imperium an das Heilige Römische Reich (deutscher Nationen) angelehnt (manche sagen aber auch Preußen), das dürfte genug Eingrenzung geben für Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (3. September 2008)

Toller Beitrag ,freue mich schon auf die Dunkelelfen."Daumen hoch"


----------



## Ollivan (3. September 2008)

wow, vielen dank für die mühe, find ich echt super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
freu mich schon auf die dunkelelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grüßle


----------



## Evíga (3. September 2008)

Danke für die Hochelfen, auf die hab' ich gewartet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Paar Typos sind drin, aber macht nix, es ist sehr gut lesbar. Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Pymonte (4. September 2008)

Wenn Rechtschreibfehler drin sind, dann hat sie mein Gott Tzeentch mit Absicht da rein gesteckt um euch alle zu verwirren *irre lach*

Mal im Ernst, wenn was gravierendes auffällt, einfach quoten und ich ändere das. Ist eben auch ein bisschen Stress so eine Textmauer abzutippen und für alle Klassen/Völker was sinnvolles und erwähnenstes zu finden ohne sich dabei in Kleinigkeiten zu verstricken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Die Namen des Imperiums sind unseren (etwas älteren) Namen sehr ähnlich. Von Hans Hammer bis Theodor Flammenbart ist da alles drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sicherlich geht auch was exotischeres, allerdings sollte man vorsichtig sein. Ein Shandalar Mc Hyrakan ist sehr unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also lieber normale, vielleicht etwas altbacken klingende Namen nehmen.


----------



## Zolthai (4. September 2008)

Ich habe hier mal nen paar Beispiel Namen aus dem WFRSP

Imperium :
Adelbert, Albrecht, Berthold, Dieter, Eckhardt, Felix, Gottfried, Gustav, Heinz, Johann, Konrad, Leopold, Magnus, Otto, Pieter,
Rüdiger, Siegfried, Stefan, Ulrich, Waldemar, Wolfgang

Alexa, Alfrida, Beatrix, Bianka, Carlott, Elfrida, Elise, Gabrielle, Gretchen, Hanna, Ilsa, Klara, Jarla, Ludmilla, Mathilde, Regina,
Solveig, Theodora, Ulrike, Wertha

Zwerge:
Bardin, Brokk, Dizmad, Durak, Garil, Gottri, Grundi, Hargin, Imrak, Kargen, Jotunn, Magnar, Mordrin, Nargond, Orzad, Ragnar,
Snorri, Storri, Thingrim, Urgrim

Anika, Asta, Astrid, Berta, Birgit, Dagmar, Elsa, Erika, Franziska, Greta, Hanni, Omgrid, Janna, Karin, Petra, Sigrid, Sigrun,
Silma, Tyhlda, Ulla

Elfen (eventuell nur Waldelfen):
Aluthol, Amendil, Angran, Cavindel, Dolwen, Eldillor, Falandar, Farnoth, Gildiril, Harrond, Imhol, Larandar, Laurenor, Mellion,
Mormacar, Ravandil, Torendil, Urdithane, Valhuir, Yavandir

Alane, Alronia, Davandrel, Eldril, Eponia, Fanriel, Filamir, Gallina, Halion, Iludil, Ionor, Lindara, Lorandara, Maruviel, Pelgrana,
Siluvaine, Tallana, Ulliana, Vivandrel, Yuviel

Druchii (alle aus der Malus Darkblade Reihe):
Arleth, Bale, Bruglir, Dalvar, Dolthaic, Dyrval, Fuerlan, Hauclir, Isilvar, Lurhan, Rhulan, Silar, Urial, Vanhir, Vorhan

Eldire, Eluthir, Lhunara, Nagaira, Niryal, Tanithra, Yasmir


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

Bei denen aus der Darkblade reihe musst man aufpassen, warscheinlich sind viele davon gesperrt, einfach aus geschichtlichem Hintergrund, da vll irgendwas noch kommt.


----------



## Mirakel (4. September 2008)

ja ich bin auch schon auf die Dunkelelfen gespannt^^


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...40&start=40

Hilft schonmal sich auf die DE vorzubereiten, mal gucken wieviel Pymonte davon in seinen DE Teil packt.


----------



## Lorghi (4. September 2008)

diese erklärungen sind fantastisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gut gemacht, Pymonte

Die Euphorie wächst & wächst


----------



## Pymonte (4. September 2008)

Für Khaine, für Malekith! Die Druchii werden euch alle versklaven, Unwürdige!

PS: Das mit dem Jünger hab ich mir komplett aus den Fingern gesaugt, weil ich von denen noch nie etwas gelesen hab (auch im Lexicanum stand nichts). Falls jemand echte Infos hat, her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist es nur ein subjektiver Leitfaden.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

Hmm... den großteil des Jüngertextes musst du vll noch mal überarbeiten, da sind einige Dinge die nicht ganz so passen, am besten besserst du das mit http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?caree...ple&lang=de aus, die meisten Blutkessel sind nur zum 1x im Jahr baden da oder um Khaine opfer zu geben, und diejenigen die männlich sind und dieses erfrischende Bad in dem Kessel überleben werden halt entweder Assasinen oder die Jünger des Khaine, und streich beim Khaine die vornamen weg das hört sich so nach Warhammer 40k an und bei Warhammer sagt man eigentlich nur Khaine. Und der Teil mit der angeborenen Arroganz, dem Teil das sie die Ganze Welt, Kontinente wie die Meere als ihr eigentum ansehen.


----------



## Moagim (4. September 2008)

Das mit der Todesstrafe, falls männliche Magier "erwischt werden"...hängt damit zusammen das Malekith prophezeit wurde ein männlicher Dunkelelfen Magier würde ihn besiegen/töten.....daher ist das mit den männlichen Zauberern in WAR so enorm grenzwertig bzw eigentlich undenkbar.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

Jep, am besten du gibts ihnen den Tipp die finger von den Männlichen Zauberen zu lassen, da sie es im RP nicht erklären könnten wieso sie nun einen mänlichen Zauberer Spielen und noch am Leben ist.


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2008)

/fixed


----------



## Amarillo (5. September 2008)

/vote for Sticky

Sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2008)

Soweit jetzt alles wichtige erst mal genannt, wenn euch noch etwas von WAR Spielinhalten fehlt sagt bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Pymonte


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

No passt eigentlich, jetzt können langsam mal die Leute kommen und uns erzählen was sie denn für eine RP Geschichte sich ausgedacht haben und ob das so ginge ^^


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2008)

so dann vote 4 /sticky xD


----------



## Salute (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Jep, am besten du gibts ihnen den Tipp die finger von den Männlichen Zauberen zu lassen, da sie es im RP nicht erklären könnten wieso sie nun einen mänlichen Zauberer Spielen und noch am Leben ist.




Soll das jetzt heißen, dass er total verpönnt ist sich einen männlichen Zauberer auf Seiten der Dunkelelfen, auf einem *Nicht-RP-Server*  sich zu erstellen?

Außer diesen Interessiert mich sogut wie gar keine mehr bei den Dunkelelfen, da der Gardist/bzw Tanklasse erstmal wegfällt und da ich mich schon mit meinen Charackteren indentifizieren möchte, spiele ich aussschließlich Männliche (da ich bis jetzt noch nie das Gefühl verspürt habe plötzlich das Geschlecht wechseln zu wollen^^).


MfG


----------



## Birte (5. September 2008)

Aus Rollenspiel Sicht ja!


----------



## Salute (5. September 2008)

Birte schrieb:


> Aus Rollenspiel Sicht ja!




Dafür gibt es die RP-Server, oder?


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Is doch ein reizvoller Aspekt fürs RP, sich tarnen zu müssen. Stimme verstellen, so tun als wär man weiblich, so tun als wäre man kein Elf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (5. September 2008)

Bei meiner Stimme, würde ich verstellt, allerhöhstens als eine Gewichtheberin aus der damaligen Sowijetunion durchgehen.^^


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt heißen, dass er total verpönnt ist sich einen männlichen Zauberer auf Seiten der Dunkelelfen, auf einem *Nicht-RP-Server*  sich zu erstellen?
> 
> Außer diesen Interessiert mich sogut wie gar keine mehr bei den Dunkelelfen, da der Gardist/bzw Tanklasse erstmal wegfällt und da ich mich schon mit meinen Charackteren indentifizieren möchte, spiele ich aussschließlich Männliche (da ich bis jetzt noch nie das Gefühl verspürt habe plötzlich das Geschlecht wechseln zu wollen^^).
> 
> ...



Meine aussage bezog sich auf RP Server, dort ist es eher weniger angebracht einen Männlichen Dunkelelfenzauberer zu Spielen, wie das ganze auf einem normalen Server aussehen wird weis ich nicht, aber wer das Warhammer universum kennt wird sich sicher in der nähe eines Männlichen Zauberers nicht wohlfühlen weil das ein Bruch mit der Warhammerlore darstellt.

Das du ihn dir erstellen kannst ist klar, aber du wirst sicher von vielen Leuten schief angeguckt.


----------



## Salute (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das du ihn dir erstellen kannst ist klar, aber du wirst sicher von vielen Leuten schief angeguckt.



Ja, weil sie wahrscheinlich im Unterbewusstsein wissen werden, dass es ihr zukünftiger Herrscher sein wird! Muahaaa^^


MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. September 2008)

muahaha, Malekith findet dich und richtet dich hin, wenn du in die unvermeidliche Stadt kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Bei meiner Stimme, würde ich verstellt, allerhöhstens als eine Gewichtheberin aus der damaligen Sowijetunion durchgehen.^^



Geht mir genauso. Wobei ich auf keinem RP-Server spielen werde, als Spieler einer Hexenkriegerin habe ich allerdings auch keine Geschlechterauswahl (höchstens die Ordnungs-Spiegelklasse nehmen, aber Ordnung -> NIEMALS).


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Wobei ich auf keinem RP-Server spielen werde, als Spieler einer Hexenkriegerin habe ich allerdings auch keine Geschlechterauswahl (höchstens die Ordnungs-Spiegelklasse nehmen, aber Ordnung -> NIEMALS).


Wer würde sich schon beschweren wenn er eine Hexenkriegerin im RP spielt, endlich mal grundlos blutdüsrtig und fanatisch auf den feind zurennen und im die Nieren operativ entfernen.


----------



## Ghymalen (5. September 2008)

So, mal eine Frage.

Vielleicht wird es ja noch mehr Leute als ich zB geben, die mit Warhammer in das RP Business einsteigen wollen. Wäre toll wenn ein paar erfahrene RPler unseren Geschichten noch den Feinschliff geben könnten oder uns drauf Aufmerksam machen ob was RP technisch nicht geht usw.

Extra Thread dafür oder einfach hier rein posten?
(Will nicht zu den anscheinend gehassten Forenusern gehören die wegen jedem Müll einen neuen Thread eröffnen xD )

Werde mich, wenn ich morgen dazu komme, dran setzen und meine Geschichte schreiben =)


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Werde mich, wenn ich morgen dazu komme, dran setzen und meine Geschichte schreiben =)



Sehr gerne, immer her damit, besser als den Zorn der Userschaft auf sich zu ziehen weil man wieder einen Thread eröffnet. RPler bin ich nicht aber bei den Motivationen deines Chars kann ich dir gerne helfen, gibt halt wesenszüge die überall gleich sind, egal welches Völkchen.


----------



## Salute (6. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> muahaha, Malekith findet dich und richtet dich hin, wenn du in die unvermeidliche Stadt kommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin ziemlich zuversichtig, dass er sich einfach mit seinem Schicksal abfinden wird.^^


Selbst, wenn ich persönlich zu ihm gehe und ihm nen Witz erzähle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

zu Ghymalen:
hm... das ist eine gute Idee, mit dem RP-Thread...
wird folgen xD
im Prinzip brauchst du aber nur vorstellungskraft (was würde ein auf Pilzen wachsender, schrottverwertender Tobsüchtige Grünling jetzt sagen?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. September 2008)

So lange dabei keine VampirDämonenHochelfen oder hilfsbereite und fürsorgliche Hexenkriegerinnen rauskommen ist das Meiste ok ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Ich wusste genau warum ich einen Sticky beantragt habe, kaum 2 Stunden rum, schon ist einer der momentan schönsten Threads auf Seite 2 :/


----------



## Bulk (6. September 2008)

Vielen Dank an den TE für seine Mühen, sehr gute Erklärungen und Infos über die Warhammer Welt und deren Völker.


vote sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buralin (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wer würde sich schon beschweren wenn er eine Hexenkriegerin im RP spielt, endlich mal grundlos blutdüsrtig und fanatisch auf den feind zurennen und im die Nieren operativ entfernen.



was für eine aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Ich habs ja schon am anfang geschrieben ..aber das Thema ist jezt aufjedenfall nen sticky wert...Sollte auch demnächst so kommen.

*ruft nach Pente*


----------



## Pente (6. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schon am anfang geschrieben ..aber das Thema ist jezt aufjedenfall nen sticky wert...Sollte auch demnächst so kommen.
> 
> *ruft nach Pente*



Hab's mal oben angeheftet. Danke für die PM. Sorry bin atm arbeitstechnisch etwas eingespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Machstn super Job ...warst richtig schnell :>


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Buralin schrieb:


> was für eine aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und sie sieht gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (6. September 2008)

Sooo  meine, hoffentlich gelungene, RP Geschichte ist fertig. Einfach mal durchlesen wenn ihr wollt und Kritik ist erwünscht. Vielleicht würd ich sie besser hinrkeigen wenn ich keine Ferien hätte. Schul -  oder Denkmodus ist noch nicht eingeschaltet^^


*Grafin Silberfreunds Reise*




Misstrauisch betrachtete Grafin Silberfreund sein Werk. Die Rune lag neben unzähligen aufgeschlagenen Büchern, geschrieben von den bekanntesten Runenschmieden der vergangenen Zeit, auf dem Handwerkstisch und musste den kritischen Blick Grafins ertragen. Seine braunen Augen schienen klein zu sein, jedoch ließen nur seine buschigen Augenbraun sie so wirken. Sein blonder, zusammengeflochtener Bart hing über seinem, wenn man es gut reden wollte, nicht optimal proportionierten Bauch. Grafin war ein Freund der Taverne und wusste, dass er, sogar für einen Zwerg, ein paar Mal zu oft den Krug gehoben hatte, was sein Bauch nicht verstecken wollte. Seine zerzausten Haare standen in alle Richtungen ab, doch das kümmerte den Zwerg nicht, der nur die Fertigstellung seiner Rune im Kopf hatte. Grafin nahm den Hammer in seine klumpige, rechte Hand und setzte zum Schlag an. Eine Handbreite bevor der Hammer die Rune traf, stürzte Kargon Silberfreund, Grafins Vater, ohne zu klopfen in das Handwerkszimmer ein. Der Zwerg erschrak, zuckte zusammen und traf die Rune an einer ungewünschten Stelle. Unter lautem Krach zerbarste sein Werk und der Boden wurde von den Splittern bedeckt. 

"Grafin, beeil dich. Das Fest fängt bald an und du siehst aus, als hättest du eine zehn Stunden Arbeit in der Mine hinter dir."
Zornig beäugte Grafin seinen Vater. Seine große Nase stach aus seinem faltigen Gesicht heraus und sein langer, grauer Bart wurde von 2 Goldbändern zusammengehalten. Die Ehrenmedaille, die er nach seinem Einsatz im Krieg erhalten hatte, repräsentierte er Stolz auf seiner Brust, als wäre es eine Bestätigung für sein Leben. Grafin hasste es, wenn sein Vater sich in der Öffentlichkeit so groß aufspielte, seine Kriegsgeschichten erzählte und in jeder freien Minute seine Medaille polierte. Kargon selbst dachte, er wäre der größte Zwerg den es je gegeben hat und das ließ er sich von niemandem ausreden. Die Wahrheit war, dass er nur in der zweiten Reihe beim Krieg gegen die Grünhäute stand. Er schämte sich nicht für sich, sondern für seinen Sohn, da dieser keine  ausgeprägte Fingerfertigkeit mit Waffen hatte und sich lieber mit den Runen und Büchern seiner Vorfahren beschäftigte.
"So bekommst du doch nie eine Freundin, mein Sohn." fügte er noch hinzu.
"Ja, Vater. Ich bin gleich fertig."

Frisch angezogen und gekämt betraten Grafin und sein Vater das Fest. Die Kinder rannten herum und spielten, während die ältesten Zwerge in der Taverne saßen und sich immer wieder über ein neu eingeschenktes Bier freuten. Donnerbräu war für sein gutes Bier bekannt und viele Reisende schlug es auf einen Krug hierher. Die zwei Zwerge betraten die Taverne und wurden sofort von ihren schon angeheiterten Saufkumpanen begrüßt. Während Kargon seine Geschichten zum hundertsten Mal in die Runde erzählte, verließ Grafin seine Gesellschaft und ging ins Freie um seinen Rausch ein wenig zu mildern. Die kühle Nachtluft wehte durch sein gekämtes Haar und lockerte es auf. Auf einen Schlag fühlte Grafin sich wieder wohler und beschloss ein paar Schritte zu gehen. Der Vollmond schien hell. Auf dem Hügel, nicht weit von der Taverne weg, saß Enrika, eine, für eine Zwergin, hübsche Dame, die das Herz des Zwerges schon oftmals in Wallungen gebracht hatte. Sie hatte braunes Haar, braune Augen und ein freundliches Gesicht. Ihr liebevolles Lächeln und ihre nette Art machten sie schon oft zu einem interessanten Gesprächsthema in der Taverne. Grafin hatte sich nie getraut sie anzusprechen, doch heute gab er sich einen Ruck und lief geradewegs auf sie zu.Vielleicht lag es am Alkohol oder an der Atmosphäre dieser Nacht, aber Grafin fühlte sich nun stark genug um sie anzusprechen. Er holte tief Luft, zog seinen Bauch ein und als er gerade ein "Hallo" herausbingen wollte, ertönte aus der Ferne ein Horn. Ohne zu zögern, wusste Grafin sofort, dass dies ein Horn der Grünhäute war. Waren sie auf dem Weg in sein kleines Dorf? 
Enrika hatte auch keinen Zweifel daran, dass die Grünhäute auf Kriegsmarsch waren. Sie brach in Tränen aus und schmiegte sich an seinen Körper. Grafin gefiel dieses Gefühl, diese Nähe.. doch es stand Krieg an. Er nahm ihre Hand und rannte mit ihr zurück ins Dorf. Sie liefen an ihrem Haus vorbei, er gab ihr Anweisungen, dass sie keinesfalls das Haus verlassen darf und küsste sie. Auf dem Weg zu seinem Haus, dachte er über diesen Abschiedskuss nach, doch dieser Gedanke verflog durch einen neuen Kriegsruf der Orks. Er nahm seinen aufwendig geschmückten Stab in die linke Hand und nahm soviele Runen mit wie er nur konnte. Sein Vater betrat zur gleichen Zeit das Haus. Betrunken nahm er seine Axt und schwor, dass er jeden Ork den er sieht köpfen würde. Draußen hörte man schon die ersten Kinder weinen und besorgte Frauen nach ihren Männern schreien.
Die Grünhäute waren da!

Die Schlacht tobte lange und man hörte viele verletzte Männer schreien bis deren Rufe im Kriegsgebrüll untergingen. Grafin versorgte die unterlegenen Zwerge die zwar ohne wirkliche Hoffnung aber mit jedem Stolz den sie besaßen gegen die Orks und Goblins ankämpften. Der blonde Zwerg suchte seinen Vater, doch nirgends sah er ihn. War er womöglich schon tot? Plötzlich hörte Grafin einen lauten Schrei. Er kannte diese Stimme. Panisch schaute er um sich und als er Kargon erblickte sah er diesen gegen drei monströse Grünhäute kämpfen. Die Situation schien Auswegslos. Grafin sprach eine Rune auf ihn ... doch es war zu spät.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
~ Der Heal war durch  xD  (Um der Geschichte nen kleinen Witz zu geben^^)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seine Augen erblickten den eigenen Vater, von einer Axt erschlagen, niederfallen. Die Zeit um Grafin schien stehenzubleiben. Nichts um ihn herum bewegte sich mehr, er sah nur noch seinen Vater fallen und den Ork, welcher ein furchteinflößendes WAAAGH! herausbrüllte. Wutentbrant stürmte Grafin auf den Ork zu. Auf den Mörder seines Vaters. 

Die Schlacht hielt bis zum Morgengrauen an und die Grünhäute wurden vertrieben. Es war ein Schreckensbild. Man sah die tapfersten Zwerge des Dorfes tot oder verletzt am Boden liegen.. Mögen sie in Ehre ruhen. Grafin suchte seinen Vater und fand diesen letztendlich wie viele anderen tot auf dem Erdboden liegen. Er musste sich die Tränen aus dem Gesicht wischen. Kargon hatte sich immer für seinen Sohn geschämt. Nie hatte Grafin es ihm Recht machen können. Und er wird es nie erleben. Dieser Gedanke schien für Grafin schlimmer als der eigene Tod zu sein. Sein Vater wird nie zu ihm sagen, dass er stolz auf ihn ist. Enrika kam auf Grafin zugerannt und umarmte ihn. Es freute ihn, dass sie noch lebte, doch jetzt war keine Zeit sich zu freuen. Der Zwerg nahm die Medaille seines Vaters und steckte sie in seine Hosentasche. Er wird seinen Vater noch stolz machen, auch wenn dieser es nicht mehr erleben wird. Er wird jeden Ork oder Goblin auf der Welt töten um seinen Vater zu rächen!

So zog Grafin Silberfreund in die weite Welt hinaus, in eine noch unbekannte Welt .. hinaus in den nie endenden Krieg.


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

wirklich großes lob

vote for /sticky


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> wirklich großes lob
> 
> vote for /sticky




des is schon sticky btw...


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Gymalen ich habs kurz überflogen und sagen wir es so ,das der Sohn sich mit den Runen beschäftig ist kein grund für einen Zwerg sich zu schämen, eher ein grund zur Freude, die Runen sind der Stolz der Zwerge, es ist ihre schrift und ihre Art den Feind magisch zu bekämpfen, Runenpriester sind wohl die geachtetsten der Zwerge, auch wenn das ein klein wenig eigenbrödlerei mit sich bringt, weil sie immer und immer wieder üben die Runen zu schmieden bis sie eines Tages so gut sind das sie eine Eigene Rune erschaffen können usw usw.


----------



## Ghymalen (6. September 2008)

Hmm okay. 
Wollte es eigentlich so haben, dass der vater eher ein sturrer, naiver Zwerg ist der seinen Sohn lieber als Eisenbrecher anstatt Runenpriester haben möchte. Grafin ist natürlich fasziniert von den Runen und sein Dorf schätzt ihn auch. Aber eigentlich sind die typischen Zwerge ja eher Eisenbrecher anstatt Runenpriester oder?


----------



## Medic.pip0 (6. September 2008)

Habe mir gerade alles durchgelsen ist dir gelungen xD (copy and paste) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (6. September 2008)

Sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (6. September 2008)

Geb auch mal eine RP Geschichte ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schattenkrieger*

...Llewellyn machte einen Kontrollgang mit seinen Gefährten Zahìna,und Mirindiel duch die dichten und uralten Wälder seiner Heimat.
Sie waren nicht mehr die jüngsten.Selbst für Hochelfen hatten sie die erste Hälfte Ihres Lebens hinter sich gelassen.
Die letzten Kriege gegen die Dunkelelfen hatten sie noch unmittelbar erlebt und überlebt.
Training hatte sie im laufe der Zeit zu harten Schattenkriegern gemacht und Ihr Ruf unbarmherzig und ohne Gnade zu sein eilte Ihnen voraus.
Irgend etwas stimmte aber in letzter Zeit nicht.
Llewellyn konzentrierte sich auf die Stimmen des Waldes.
Es war ungewöhnlich still.Er konnte sonst die Planzen und Tiere des Waldes reden hören.
Oft saß er unter uralten Bäumen und lauschte Ihren Unterhaltungen.
Doch heute...stille...
Er wurde unruhig und warf seinen Gefährten einen warnenden Blick zu.
Sie spannten sich an und wurden eins mit Ihrer Umgebung.
Geräuschlos glitten sie durch die tiefen dunklen Wälder.
Zahína gab ein leises Zischen von sich und alle drei erstarrten.
Vor Ihnen bewegte sich etwas.Sehr leise und vorsichtig.
Einem ungeübten Auge wären diese Bewegungen entgangen,Ihnen nicht.
Blätter bewegten sich entgegen der Windrichtung und das rascheln war nicht das was die Natur verursachte.
Eingespielt wie Sie waren trennten Sie sich um von drei Seiten vorzustoßen.
Ihr Ziel war eine kleine Lichtung die vorIhnen lag.
Lautlos schlich Llewellyn vor um versteckt im Unterholz auf die Lichtung vor sich zu blicken.
Er erstarrte.
Am anderen Ende der Lichtung fast nicht warnehmbar,standen vier Dunkelelfen.
Das Blut gefror Ihm in den Adern.
Dunkelelfen! Seit hunderten von Jahren hatte er Sie nicht mehr gesehen.
Kaum zu glauben das sie einmal zu Ihrem Volk gehörten.Lautlos nahm er einen Pfeil aus seinem Köcher und legte Ihn auf seinen Bogen.
Er  wußte das seine Gefährten in zwischen von Rechts und Links herangekommen waren.
Er stieß einen Eulensrei aus und schickte den ersten Pfeil auf die Reise.
Ohne dessen FLugbahn zu verfolgen griff er den nächsten und schoß ihm,eine Sekunde nach dem ersten auf sein Zweites Ziel ab.
Drei der Dukelelfen brachen fast zur gleichen Zeit lautlos zusammen.Nur Llewellyns erstes Ziel stand immer noch und rührte sich nicht.
Er hatte schon längst wieder einen Pfeil auf dem  Bogen.Wieso stand der Kerl noch?!
Mirindiel winkte von rechts das sie zu Ihm kommen sollten.
Vorsichtig rückten Sie vor.
Als sie bei den toten Dunkelelfen zusammen kamen wurde sofort ersichtlich warum der eine Gegner noch stand.
Alle Dunkelelfen hatten einen Pfeil im Hals stecken.
Nur Llewellyns erstes Ziel konnte nicht umfallen weil der Pfeil Ihn regelrecht an einem Baum genagelt hatte der hiner Ihm stand.
Sie konnten sich ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen.
Plötzlich kan ein Lufzug auf und Sie sahen eine graue Wand auf sich zukommen.
Irgend etwas griff nach Ihnen.Der Versuch zu flüchten mißlang.Irgend etwas hatte sie an den Boden gebannt.
Llewellyn sah zu seinen Freunden und erstarrte.
Bewegungsunfähig konnten Sie nur noch die Augen bewegen die Ihn schreckensstarr ansahen.Ihm ging es nicht besser.
Irgend ewas flog auf Mirindiel zu der rechts neben Ihm stand.
Beim Aufprall,was es auch immer war, zerstob Mirindiels Körper in einer schwarzen Wolke die sich langsam auflöste.
Llewellyn blickte zu Zahìna die links neben Ihm stand. Sie hatte die Augen verdreht und das Geschehen verfolgt.
Es raschelte vor Ihnen und zwei weitere Dunkelelfen kamen mit wiegenden Schritten aus dem Dickicht.
Kälte und brenndener Haß leuchtete in Ihren augen.
Triumphiered blicken sie auf die beiden Hochelfen.
Der linke der beiden dunkelelfen hob seinen Stab,schwang Ihn und traf Zahìna die augenblicklich ohne einen Laut zerbröckelte,wie eine statuette die man zerschmettert.
Llewellyn wurde ganz ruhig.
Er  wußte das es jetzt so weit war und er aus diesem Leben scheiden muß.
Voller Verachtung sah er die beiden Dunkelelfen mit hocherhobenen Haupt an.
Beide hoben zu gleich Ihre Stäbe.
Llewellyn schloß die Augen.
ssiiiihhhttt....
Das vertraute Geräusch von abgeschoßenen Pfeilen ließ Ihm die augen öffnen.
Die beiden Dunkelelfen lagen vor Ihm auf dem Boden.
Jedem steckten je ein pfeil in den Augenhöhlen.Im selben Augenblick löste sich die Starre und Llewellyn rutschte in sich zusammen und schlug auf dem Boden auf.
Mit tränen in den Augen sah er auf die Überreste von Zahìna. 
Er wollte seinen Schmerz hinausschreien doch konnte er es nicht. Der Kodex ließ das nicht zu.
Er spürte eine Berührung auf der Schulter und wußte das es weitere Schattenkrieger waren.
Dann kam es. Brennender Haß und eine mörderiche Wut glomm in Ihm auf.
Llewellyn stand auf,griff ein Horn was er auf em Rücken trug und ein langer klagender Ton hallte weit durch die Wälder.
Es begann von Vorn.
...Krieg...
Llewellyn wußte,diesmal gibt es kein Ende bis der letzte Dunkelelf vernichtet, und sein Volk befreit ist von dieser Plage....


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Hmm okay.
> Wollte es eigentlich so haben, dass der vater eher ein sturrer, naiver Zwerg ist der seinen Sohn lieber als Eisenbrecher anstatt Runenpriester haben möchte. Grafin ist natürlich fasziniert von den Runen und sein Dorf schätzt ihn auch. Aber eigentlich sind die typischen Zwerge ja eher Eisenbrecher anstatt Runenpriester oder?


Ja, vor allem weil ein Runenpriester/ Runenschmied, sich seinen nachfolger selbst aussucht, das gibts nirgendwo zu lernen, wenn ein Runenmeister kommt und einen nachfolger findet heist es, mitkommen und lernen lernen lernen und in 100-200 Jahren darf man dann auf den Feind losgealssen werden ^^
So wie du es machen würdest wäre es natürlich nett, der Vater schon Eisenbrecher in der XXten generation und nun wird der Sohn Runenpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochwas, Zwerge leben nicht in Dörfern, die lassen sich zu schlecht verteidigen, Zwerge leben in Festungen die sie in den Berg Treiben und in Wehrstädten (das sind die richtig großen Städte, mehr wie Moria bei Herr der Ringe oder IF nur viel größer)


----------

